# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Yöliikenne metrossa?

## antaeus

Nyt en ole itse (ainakaan juuri nyt) hesalainen vaikkakin synnyin siellä mutta asun Tukholmassa 20 vuoden takaa.
Täällä on metrossa ollut yöliikenne jo vuosikymmenien takaa. 90-luvun alulla metro ajoivat jopa 24 tuntia vuorokaudessa.
Nyt sitä on muutettu niin että viikonloppuöisin metrot liikennöivät puolineljään asti. Arki-iltoina liikenne loppuu siinä 01.00 paikkeilla ja yöbussit jatkavat liikennettä.
Tukholmassa on ollut yöliikennettä jo 50-luvulta asti.
Nyt kysymykseeni: miksi Hesan metro lopettaa jo 23.00 aikoihin?
Miksi yöbussit kulkevat ainoastaan viikonloppuisin?
Miksi yöliikenneessä on eri taksa ja kuukausikortti ei kelpaa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ensimm&#228;inen asia, joka tuli mieleeni, on suurehko ero ihmisten k&#228;ytt&#228;ytymisess&#228;. Suomi lienee Pohjoismaista ainoa, jossa nk. bommaus (t&#246;hertely minun mielest&#228;ni) ei ollutkaan vain muoti-ilmi&#246;, vaan se jatkuu samassa mittakaavassa viel&#228; viidentoista vuoden j&#228;lkeenkin. Lis&#228;ksi suomalaisella on tapana etsi&#228; l&#228;hin roskakori jalkojensa juuresta, ruotsalaisen en ole n&#228;hnyt t&#228;t&#228; tekev&#228;n.

Toinen asia on matkustajam&#228;&#228;r&#228;. Ei varmaankaan riit&#228; Helsingiss&#228; matkustajia kuin ehk&#228; siihen yhteen vaunupariin. Y&#246;bussit ja etenkin aamuy&#246;linjat taas ovat melko hyvi&#228; ja niill&#228; tosiaan p&#228;&#228;see kotiovelle asti.

Eli luulen rahan ratkaisevan t&#228;ss&#228; asiassa. Joku osannee kertoa t&#228;m&#228;n selvin luvuin.

----------


## kuukanko

Koska SL tekee vuodessa usean miljardin kruunun tappiot eikä Helsingissä ole varaa vastaavaan joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen.

----------


## kemkim

> Koska SL tekee vuodessa usean miljardin kruunun tappiot eik&#228; Helsingiss&#228; ole varaa vastaavaan joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen.


Suomi on nyky&#228;&#228;n rikas maa, BKT:lt&#228;&#228;n Ruotsia varakkaampi, korjaan: ei ole halua vastaavaan joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen. Ehk&#228;p&#228; asiaan vaikuttaa my&#246;s se, ett&#228; on halvempaa ajattaa id&#228;n linjat suoraan keskustasta, kuin py&#246;ritt&#228;&#228; metroa vajaat&#228;yt&#246;ll&#228; ja viel&#228; erikseen liitynt&#228;linjoja.

----------


## antaeus

> Koska SL tekee vuodessa usean miljardin kruunun tappiot eikä Helsingissä ole varaa vastaavaan joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen.


Usean miljardin tappiot??
Mistä saat ne luvut?

Suurinpiirtein 50% matkakuluista maksetaan lippujen avulla, loput Maakäräjien verorahoista. Sitäkö kutsut 'tappioksi'?

Lisäksi luulisin että ei ole koko maailmassa joukkoliikennettä joka pystyy selviämään lipputulojen avulla, vai kuinka?

----------


## kuukanko

SL:n talousluvut ovat julkista tietoa, niitä löytyy esim. webistä. SL:n vuosittainen tappio on ollut viime vuosina reilut 3 miljardia kruunua, mutta ruuhkamaksukokeilun vuoksi lisätyn liikenteen on arvioitu lisäävän tappioita n. 0,6 miljardilla vuodessa ja uuden kertalippuhinnoittelun 0,1 miljardilla, joten tänä vuonna voidaan "päästä" jo 4 miljardiin.

Vaikka Helsingissäkin liikennettä subventoidaan reilusti, on HKL:n vuosittainen tariffituki kuitenkin vain n. neljäsosa SL:n vastaavasta. Jo nyt su - to iltaöisin HKL:n liikenne on kaikkein kannattamattominta (matkustajamäärät ja lipputulot ovat olemattomia), joten liikenteen laajentaminen myös aamuyöhön lisäisi subventiotarvetta huomattavasti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... mutta ruuhkamaksukokeilun vuoksi lisätyn liikenteen on arvioitu lisäävän tappioita n. 0,6 miljardilla vuodessa ja uuden kertalippuhinnoittelun 0,1 miljardilla, joten tänä vuonna voidaan "päästä" jo 4 miljardiin.


Eikö olekin mielenkiintoinen ilmiö. Tässähän on mitä parhain argumentti autoilijoille: Joukkoliikennettä täytyy vähentää, koska vain siten voimme pienentää joukkoliikenteen tukea.

Tämähän vain paljastaa, että Tukholmassa satsattin väärällä tavalla hoidettuun joukkoliikenteeseen. Toki on selvä, ettei puolen vuoden kokeilua varten voi rakentaa raideliikennettä. Kokeilu vain osoitti, että bussiliikenteen kustannusrakenteella ei päästä nykyisin hyväksyttyyn joukkoliikenteen myyntihintatasoon.




> Vaikka Helsingissäkin liikennettä subventoidaan reilusti, on HKL:n vuosittainen tariffituki kuitenkin vain n. neljäsosa SL:n vastaavasta.


Eiköhän kuitenkin ole oikein sanoa, että HKL:n ja SL:n subventiot ovat yhtä suuret, kun molemmat ovat 50 %. Totta kai rahamäärät ovat suurempia suuremmalla alueella ja väestömäärällä toimivassa liikenneorganisaatiossa.




> Jo nyt su - to iltaöisin HKL:n liikenne on kaikkein kannattamattominta (matkustajamäärät ja lipputulot ovat olemattomia), joten liikenteen laajentaminen myös aamuyöhön lisäisi subventiotarvetta huomattavasti.


Tämän perusteella voisi pikemminkin sanoa, että SL hoitaa talouden ja subventiotarpeen paremmin. Se tarjoaa enemmän kuin HKL, mutta pärjää silti saman suuruisella subventiolla.

Tälle onkin hyvä selitys. Matkustajamäärä voidaan maksimoida vain siten, että joukkoliikenne on käytettävissä silloin kun ihmiset liikkuvat. Tästä syystä esim. Karlsruhen liikennelaitos korostaa sitä, että liikenne pyörii myös öisin. Lienee aika ymmärrettävää, että jos jostain ei pääse joukkoliikenteellä takaisin, sinne ei sitten mennäkään joukkoliikenteellä.

Yöliikenteen tappiollisuuskin on minusta varsin erikoinen väittämä. Muistaakseni HKL:n tuloista yli puolet on kausilippuja eli nykyään matkakorttiaikaa. Eivät kausikorttilaiset tietenkään tuota lisää tuloja, vaikka matkustaisivatkin muitakin kuin työmatkoja. Tiedän kyllä, että jotkut joukkoliikennettä ja sen tavoitteita ymmärtämättömät pitävät pahana suurta aikakorttien osuutta juuri siksi, että silloin joukkoliikennettä myös käytetään enemmän. Mutta kokonaisuutena sellaiset liikennelatiokset menestyvät parhaiten, joilla on eniten kausikortteja ostavia vakioasiakkaita.

Jaa miksikö? Siksi, että kun kaupungissa voi elää ilman autoa, autoa ei tarvitse hankkia. Jos se pitää hankkia esim. vapaa-ajan tai kaupassa käynnin tarpeisiin, sitten sitä käytetään myös työmatkoihin ja näin puutteellinen joukkoliikenteen tarjonta supistaa itse itseään.

Minun kokemukseni mukaan ilta- ja yöliikenteen vaunut ja bussit pyörivät parhaimmillaan täydellä pokalla, miten liikenne voi olla tappiollista. Toki silloin, jos kaikki menevät pummilla. Mutta pummilla matkustaminenhan ei johdu siitä, että on yöliikennettä. Eikä pummilla matkustamista vähennetä vähentämällä yöliikennettä. Sillä samalla periaatteella voisi sitten lopettaa muunkin joukkoliikenteen, koska jos ei ole joukkoliikennettä, ei ole joukkoliikenteen pummejakaan.

Antero

----------


## juhanahi

> Nyt kysymykseeni: miksi Hesan metro lopettaa jo 23.00 aikoihin?


Tätä kysymystä on käsitelty täällä. 
Kyllä se lienee niin, että matkustajamäärät ovat metroliikenteelle vähäiset tuon jälkeen ja rata saadaan näin myös vapaaksi ratapuolen töille.

----------


## kemkim

> Jaa miksik&#246;? Siksi, ett&#228; kun kaupungissa voi el&#228;&#228; ilman autoa, autoa ei tarvitse hankkia. Jos se pit&#228;&#228; hankkia esim. vapaa-ajan tai kaupassa k&#228;ynnin tarpeisiin, sitten sit&#228; k&#228;ytet&#228;&#228;n my&#246;s ty&#246;matkoihin ja n&#228;in puutteellinen joukkoliikenteen tarjonta supistaa itse itse&#228;&#228;n.


N&#228;in se on. Siksi p&#228;iv&#228;- ja iltaliikenne tulee yll&#228;pit&#228;&#228;, vaikka suurin kuormitus on ty&#246;matkaruuhkien aikaan. Jos ty&#246;ntekij&#228;ll&#228; ei ole varmuutta siit&#228;, ett&#228; p&#228;&#228;sisi kotiin, jos vaikka l&#228;htee kesken ty&#246;p&#228;iv&#228;n kotiin tai tuleekin menoja ja p&#228;&#228;see vasta my&#246;hemmin, ei h&#228;n uskalla heitt&#228;yty&#228; joukkoliikenteen varaan.

T&#228;h&#228;n Anteron viisaaseen lauseeseen voisi liitt&#228;&#228; t&#228;m&#228;n Nurmij&#228;rvi-ilmi&#246;n taas kerran. Kun Helsingiss&#228; asuvan kaverit alkavat yh&#228; enemm&#228;n asua ymp&#228;rist&#246;kunnissa, joihin ei p&#228;&#228;se kunnolla joukkoliikenteell&#228;, alkaa auton hommaaminen houkuttaa yh&#228; enemm&#228;n. T&#228;t&#228; viel&#228; edist&#228;&#228; t&#228;m&#228; Hesarin mainitsema kehitys, jonka mukaan Helsingin ty&#246;paikkam&#228;&#228;r&#228; on hiljalleen laskemassa ja uudet ty&#246;paikat tulevat autokaupunkeihin Espooseen ja Vantaalle. N&#228;iss&#228; kaupungeissa hajanainen kaupunkirakenne ja kaupunkien taloudellinen tilanne ei mahdollista kunnollista liikennett&#228;.

Mit&#228; HKL:n matkustajam&#228;&#228;rille k&#228;y, kun keskusta tyhjentyy ty&#246;paikoista? Useimmat kun taitavat keskustaan joukkoliikenteell&#228; menn&#228; siksi, ett&#228; siell&#228; ei ole kunnolla parkkipaikkoja ja on ruuhkaista, lis&#228;ksi on hyv&#228; vaihtoehto. Ne, jotka eiv&#228;t bussia tahdo k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228;, eiv&#228;t mene keskustan ty&#246;paikkoihin vaan valikoivat sitten autoilijalle sopivan ty&#246;paikan ja asunnon. Joukkoliikenteest&#228; pit&#228;v&#228;t taas valitsevat ty&#246;paikkansa ja asuntonsa joukkoliikenteen ulottuvilta.

----------


## late-

> Suomi lienee Pohjoismaista ainoa, jossa nk. bommaus (töhertely minun mielestäni) ei ollutkaan vain muoti-ilmiö, vaan se jatkuu samassa mittakaavassa vielä viidentoista vuoden jälkeenkin.


Johan vitsin murjaisit. Omien havaintojeni mukaan maalata osaataan muuallakin, mutta ydinkeskustoissa pyörimällä sitä ei ehkä näe. Poikkeuksena tietysti Rooman kaltaiset sivistyskaupungit, joissa ihan joka paikka on tussattu, mutta Italia ei toki ole pohjoismaa.

Joka tapauksessa Tukholman yöllisen metroliikenteen järjestyshäiriöt ovat välillä olleet sellaisella tasolla, että liikenne tietyille suunnille on pitänyt keskeyttää. Raiteilta on löytynyt vaikka millaista tavaraa.

Ruotsissa on muutenkin ns. suurkaupunki-ilmiöitä ymmärtääkseni enemmän kuin meillä. Göteborgin suunnalla Västtrafikin piti keskeyttää tietty osa yöbusseista, kun tilannetta ei saatu rauhoittumaan edes vartijoiden avulla. Vartijat kun ei pystyneet mitään häirikkölaumoille, jotka mm. heittelivät esineitä tuulilasista sisään ja rellestivät bussissa miten tahtoivat.

Olen liikkunut Tukholman raideliikenteessä vain kerran myöhäiseen aikaan, mutta ei silloinkaan erityisen turvallinen olo tullut. Oli vaara miten todellista tahansa, yöbussiliikenne ainakin tuntuu miellyttävämmältä. Taloudellisista kysymyksistä puhumattakaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomi lienee Pohjoismaista ainoa, jossa nk. bommaus (töhertely minun mielestäni) ei ollutkaan vain muoti-ilmiö, vaan se jatkuu samassa mittakaavassa vielä viidentoista vuoden jälkeenkin.


Ei se jatku läheskään samassa laajuudessa. Useita valtuustoalotteita ja kysymyksiä herättänyt Stop Töhryille -projekti, jossa Helsingin kaupunki ostaa FPS-vartiointiliikkeeltä isolla rahalla puolilaittomia palveluita, on vähentänyt töhertelyä rajusti. En muista prosentteja, siitä on ollut kyllä useissakin lehdissä juttuja. FPS sitten kaupungin rahalla ylläpitää laittomia henkilöarkistoja, pahoinpitelee töhertelijöitä ja sen vartijat ovat sen vuoksi myös jatkuvasti oikeudessa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joka tapauksessa Tukholman yöllisen metroliikenteen järjestyshäiriöt ovat välillä olleet sellaisella tasolla, että liikenne tietyille suunnille on pitänyt keskeyttää. Raiteilta on löytynyt vaikka millaista tavaraa.


Ja niinä tunteina kun liikennettä ei ole, on päästy vieläkin kovemmalle tasolle: viime aikoina varkaat ovat käyneet varastamassa turvalaitejärjestelmistä kuparikaapeleita, ilmeisesti ihan vain myydäkseen sen romumetallina. Vielä on vältytty isommilta liikennekatkoksilta, mutta SL on jo varoitellut että sellaisiakin voi olla edessä jos meno ei rauhoitu.

----------


## SD202

> Ensimmäinen asia, joka tuli mieleeni, on suurehko ero ihmisten käyttäytymisessä. Suomi lienee Pohjoismaista ainoa, jossa nk. bommaus (töhertely minun mielestäni) ei ollutkaan vain muoti-ilmiö, vaan se jatkuu samassa mittakaavassa vielä viidentoista vuoden jälkeenkin. Lisäksi suomalaisella on tapana etsiä lähin roskakori jalkojensa juuresta, ruotsalaisen en ole nähnyt tätä tekevän.


Muut ovatkin jo vastailleet tähän aiheeseen, mutta Suomessa töhertely on kaikesta huolimatta onneksi vähäistä. 1980 -luvun lopun hulluista vuosista ovat töherrykset vähentyneet huomattavasti. Omien kokemusten perusteella näissä maissa on nykyään ollut enemmän töherryksiä kuin Suomessa:
- Ruotsi, ainakin Tukholman seudulla radanvarret ovat huomattavasti sotkuisempia kuin täällä
- Tanska, vanhat Köpiksen paikallisjunat olivat sisältäkin järkyttävän sotkettuja
- Belgia, SNCB:n/NMBS:n AM80-junat ("Break") ovat oikeita töherrysmagneetteja
- Saksa ja etenkin Hampuri sekä Berliini (lisäksi junien ikkunoiden raaputtelu on vakava ongelma)
Latenkin mainitsema Italia on sitten jo ihan omaa luokkaansa töherrysten määrässä.

Olen  itsekin nähnyt Tukholman metrossa melko lailla mm. ilmaisjakelulehtiä metrovaunujen lattioilla. Mutta silti meidän suomalaisten siisteydessä on toivomisen varaa. Ei se roskakori ole ikinä niin kaukana, etteikö sinne jaksaisi kävellä ja laittaa roska(t) sinne minne ne kuuluvat.

----------


## antaeus

> SL:n talousluvut ovat julkista tietoa, niitä löytyy esim. webistä. SL:n vuosittainen tappio on ollut viime vuosina reilut 3 miljardia kruunua, mutta ruuhkamaksukokeilun vuoksi lisätyn liikenteen on arvioitu lisäävän tappioita n. 0,6 miljardilla vuodessa ja uuden kertalippuhinnoittelun 0,1 miljardilla, joten tänä vuonna voidaan "päästä" jo 4 miljardiin.


Katselin huvin vuoksi SL'n viime vuoden tilinpäätöstä ja siellä tulot ovat itseasiassa korkeammat kuin menot, tarkemmin sanoten 340 MSEK, vuotta ennen tulos oli 98 MSEK.
Mutta tottakai verotulojen vuoksi se on tasapainossa, mutta senhän vuoksi meillä onkin veroja, vai kuinka?
Kuten kirjotin aiemmin niin kyselin jos tällä maapalolla on mitään kaupunkia joka ei saa tukea verovaroja joukkoliikenteen ylläpitämiseen.

Ja jos näkee esimerkiksi sairaanhoidon samoilla silmillä niin potilasmaksut eivät kattaisi edes ruokaa jota saa sairaalla ollessaan.

Kyseiset luvut ovat haettavissa SL'n kotisivuilla osoitteella: http://www.sl.se/Templates/PageListing.aspx?id=1590

----------


## vompatti

> Tässähän on mitä parhain argumentti autoilijoille: Joukkoliikennettä täytyy vähentää, koska vain siten voimme pienentää joukkoliikenteen tukea.


Tätä argumenttia on käytetty Kauppalehdessä kauan sitten julkaistussa mielipidekirjoituksessa. Kirjoittaja oli kokoomuksen ehdokas joissain vaaleissa, nimi ei jäänyt mieleen, kun en ole sen vaalipiirin äänestäjä. Kirjoituksessa vaadittiin metron liikennöinnin lopettamista tai ainakin metron laajennussuunnittelun lopettamista juuri kalliin subvention vuoksi. Samalla vaadittiin keskustatunnelin nopeaa rakentamista. Perusteluna oli, että yksityisautoilu ei vaadi subventiota. Tämä ajattelu lienee lainattu Yhdysvalloista? Siellä kaikki kiskoliikenne vaatii subventointia, jota kaikki eivät ole valmiit maksamaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Samalla vaadittiin keskustatunnelin nopeaa rakentamista. Perusteluna oli, että yksityisautoilu ei vaadi subventiota.


Toivottavasti tämä kokoomuslainen ei päässyt päättämään mistään. Ainakaan liikenteestä, kun ei siitä ole perillä.

Kaupungeissa autoilu nauttii valtavaa subventiota. Kaupungit kustantavat verovaoin liikenneverkon, mutta kaupungit eivät saa minkäänlaista tuloa autoilusta. Polttoaine- ja autovero menee kaikki valtiolle. Arvonlisäveroa myöden.

Kokonaisuutena toki on helppo osoittaa, että valtiontalous kerää tuloja autoilusta. Eli henkilöautoilun maksamat verotulot ovat suuremmat kuin valtion varoista autoiluun (tiet yms.) käytettävät menot. Tässä onkin syy siihen, miksi valtio mielellään tukee autoilua lisääviä hankkeita ja on nihkeä sijoittamaan kestävään kehitykseen, joka merkitsee autoilun vähenemistä. Laskin joskus, miten Kehä 2 Espoossa oli valtiolle erinomainen sijoitus, kun vuosittainen liikennesuorite espoossa kasvoi, ja pelkkä polttoainevero tuotti enemmän kuin oli valtion maksaman tien hinnan vuosikuoletus.

Tarkistamatta nyt Helsingin budjettia ja tilinpäätöstä, minulla on se tuntuma, että Helsinki tukee katuverkon ylläpidon kautta enemmän autoilua kuin joukkoliikennettä suoralla tuella. Kaupungin kannattaisi siis satsata joukkoliikenteen osuuden kasvuun, koska kaupunki säästäisi katuverkon kuluissa enemmän kuin joukkoliikenne maksaa. Erityisesti tällä hetkellä kun joukkoliikenteessä on vapaata kapasiteettia, sen käytön lisääminen ei lisää kuluja, vain tuloja.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Mitenk&#228;h&#228;n moni uskaltaisi Helsingin metroon y&#246;ll&#228;? Min&#228; en ainakaan. Tai no... Y&#246;ll&#228; siell&#228; on kyll&#228; ollut jopa rauhallista, siis 21 j&#228;lkeen viikonloppuna. Levotonta on taas ollut p&#228;iv&#228;ll&#228; ja y&#246;n bussilinjoissa. It&#228;&#228;n saisi kyll&#228; menn&#228; keskustasta edes yksi bussilinja It&#228;keskukseen. Vieroksun jotenkin metroa it&#228;&#228;n menness&#228;, mutta S&#246;rn&#228;isten ja Ruoholahden v&#228;lill&#228; viihdyn siin&#228;. Ei tarvitse istua ep&#228;mukavilla penkeill&#228; joissa tulee selk&#228; kipe&#228;ksi, jaksaa seist&#228; lyhyen matkaa. H&#228;irik&#246;t ja sekop&#228;&#228;t jotka vastap&#228;iselt&#228; penkilt&#228; yritt&#228;isiv&#228;t jotain selitt&#228;&#228;, j&#228;&#228;v&#228;t id&#228;st&#228; tullessaan useimmiten S&#246;rn&#228;isiss&#228; pois. 

Mik&#228; ihme siin&#228; on, kun metro houkuttelee n&#228;in paljon it&#228;helsinkil&#228;isi&#228; ongelmaporukoita ja -yksil&#246;it&#228; kyytiins&#228;, mutta p&#228;&#228;radan l&#228;hijunissa ei ole vastaavaa ilmi&#246;t&#228;. Rantaradalla ja Martinlaakson radalla taas olen huomannut hieman enemm&#228;n h&#228;irik&#246;inti&#228;. Vai onkohan se vain omaa luuloani ett&#228; p&#228;&#228;rata olisi rauhallisin, kun matkaan niin usein p&#228;&#228;radalla?

----------


## Jussi

> Mikä ihme siinä on, kun metro houkuttelee näin paljon itähelsinkiläisiä ongelmaporukoita ja -yksilöitä kyytiinsä, mutta pääradan lähijunissa ei ole vastaavaa ilmiötä. Rantaradalla ja Martinlaakson radalla taas olen huomannut hieman enemmän häiriköintiä. Vai onkohan se vain omaa luuloani että päärata olisi rauhallisin, kun matkaan niin usein pääradalla?


Martinlaakson ratahan on muutenkin hyvin "metromainen". Lisäksi molemmat kulkevat isoissa kerrostalolähiöissä joihin tällaiset ongelmaporukat usein kasautuvat. Lähijunissa tilannetta kuitenkin rauhoittavat konduktöörit, ja myös tarkastajien auktoriteetti tuntuu olevan junissa suurempi kuin metrossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä ihme siinä on, kun metro houkuttelee näin paljon itähelsinkiläisiä ongelmaporukoita ja -yksilöitä kyytiinsä, mutta pääradan lähijunissa ei ole vastaavaa ilmiötä. Rantaradalla ja Martinlaakson radalla taas olen huomannut hieman enemmän häiriköintiä. Vai onkohan se vain omaa luuloani että päärata olisi rauhallisin, kun matkaan niin usein pääradalla?


Olen asunut sekä pää- että rantaradan varrella ja voin kokemuksella kertoa että missään joukkoliikennevälineessä en ole törmännyt niin paljon häiriköintiin kuin pääradan K-juniin. Sitä esiintyi kaikkina vuorokaudenaikoina. Turvallisempaa oli matkustaa itse asiassa myöhään illalla koska silloin kaikki olivat vähän hilpeällä juhlatuulella eikä riitatilanteita eri matkustajaryhmien välillä synny. Iltapäiväruuhkassa kun tulee töistä ei ole ollenkaan hauskaa jos joukossa on joku joka kuvittelee että juna on karaokebaari. 




> Martinlaakson ratahan on muutenkin hyvin "metromainen". Lisäksi molemmat kulkevat isoissa kerrostalolähiöissä joihin tällaiset ongelmaporukat usein kasautuvat. Lähijunissa tilannetta kuitenkin rauhoittavat konduktöörit, ja myös tarkastajien auktoriteetti tuntuu olevan junissa suurempi kuin metrossa.


Häiriköt pakkautuvat aina niihin vaunuihin joissa konduktööri ei käy. Lisäksi konduktööri on turhan usein hento nainen joka ei mahda mitään esim nuorisojengien rellestämiselle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Olen asunut sekä pää- että rantaradan varrella ja voin kokemuksella kertoa että missään joukkoliikennevälineessä en ole törmännyt niin paljon häiriköintiin kuin pääradan K-juniin. Sitä esiintyi kaikkina vuorokaudenaikoina. Turvallisempaa oli matkustaa itse asiassa myöhään illalla koska silloin kaikki olivat vähän hilpeällä juhlatuulella eikä riitatilanteita eri matkustajaryhmien välillä synny. Iltapäiväruuhkassa kun tulee töistä ei ole ollenkaan hauskaa jos joukossa on joku joka kuvittelee että juna on karaokebaari.


Milloin olet asunut pääradan varressa? Muistelen, että vuosina 1999 ja 2000 oli vielä häiriköintiä junissa aika usein, jonka takia kuljin Puistolan asemalta kouluun bussilla 75, vaikka matka kesti huomattavasti kauemmin. Kun olen nyt uskaltautunut matkustamaan pääradan junissa uudelleen, en ole ongelmia havainnut.

Sen, miksi metroissa on lähijunia enemmän häiriköintiä, voisi kuvitella johtuvan  siitä, että RHK:n tarkastajat ja konduktöörit ovat raavaita miehiä ja HKL:n tarkastajat taas hentoja naisia. Äitini kertoikin, kuinka hänen työpaikaltaan jotkut olivat menneet kokeilemaan kevyen työpaikan toivossa tarkastajan hommia, mutta eivät jaksaneet metroja kuin pari kuukautta, jonka jälkeen jo lähtivät pois. Se on henkisesti niin kuormittavaa touhua. Kun jo tavallisena matkustajanakin saa pelätä sekopäitä, niin entäs sitten, kun heille pitäisi vielä mennä puhumaankin ja vaatia olematonta lippua.

----------


## antaeus

Tukholman ns vaarallisuudesta: olen asunut lähiössä, ja nyt muutaman vuoden takaa keskikaupungissa ja vaikka täällä silloin tällöin lukeekin järjestysongelmista metrossa niin se on useimmiten varsin kaukana keskustasta ja varsinkin Norsborg-linjan loppupuolella ja sinisen linjan loppupäässä ja niitä ei saa suurennella: kaikissa suuremmissa kaupungeissa on järjestysongelmia joissakin lähiöissä.
Mutta en ole oikeastaan koskaan tuntenut oloani turvattomaksi yksin tai seurassa liikkuessani myöhään iltaisin/öisin.
Oma käytökseni on usein syy jos tulee ongelmia: jos ovat silmät mukana ja ei lähde seikkailemaan pimeille kaduille ilman valoja yksin niin ei tarvitse olla peloissaan!

Monet 'maalaiset' Ruotsissa kyselevät kuinka 'täällä edes uskaltaa asua kaupungilla, kun on niin paljon raiskauksia ja murhia '! 

Jos käyttää tavallista järkeä niin ei 'joudu' sellaisiin sotkuihin kännissä olevien kanssa... Tervetuloa tänne, mihin vuorokauden aikaan niin haluatkin!

----------


## a__m

Rohkeasti vaan Puistolan asemalta kyytiin iltakahdeksan jälkeenkin, tälläkin viikolla on joka päivänä näkynyt illan junavuoroissa raavaita vartijamiekkosia.

----------


## kemkim

> Monet 'maalaiset' Ruotsissa kyselevät kuinka 'täällä edes uskaltaa asua kaupungilla, kun on niin paljon raiskauksia ja murhia '!


Sama ilmiö tuntuu olevan Suomessakin. Media on tähän syypää. Kun Helsingissä tapahtuu jotain pahaa pari kertaa vuodessa, siitä revitään isot otsikot ja vahvistetaan ihmisten pelkoja. Tuntematonhan se on, joka pelottaa ihmisiä eniten. Kun itse asuu täällä, oppii laittamaan asiat oikeisiin mittasuhteisiinsa. 

Mitenkähän Helsinki ja Tukholma eroavat turvallisuudeltaan? Ainakin mediasta olen lukenut, että Ruotsissa olisi enemmän maahanmuuttajien aiheuttamia kahakoita, mutta pitääkö tämä paikkansa? Millaiset ihmiset Tukholmassa käyttävät joukkoliikennettä, onko se sosiaalisesti miten korkealle arvostettua?

----------


## Hape

Omien kokemksieni mukaan Tukholma ei ole sen vaarallisempi tai levottomampi paikka kuin Helsinki. 
Jo iltapäivällä alkavat nuoret siirtolaistaustaiset miehet kokoontua Sergelin torin kulmille. Se ilmiö tietenkin herättää joissakin epäilyksiä. Samalla alueella liikkuu myös paljon muitakin ihmisiä. Mielesestäin liikkuminen Tukholman keskustassa on vielä alkuillasta yhtä turvalista kuin Helsingissä. Koen myös tunnelbanan turvalliseksi matkstajan kannalta. Tosin koen sen ajoittain ruuhkaisemmaksi kuin Helsingin metron, varsinkin asamalaiturit ovat ahtaampia.
Molemmissa kaupungeissa keltainen lehdistö huolehtii siitä että väkivaltarikokset tulevat kaikkien tietoon.

----------


## kemkim

> Mielesestäin liikkuminen Tukholman keskustassa on vielä alkuillasta yhtä turvalista kuin Helsingissä.


Vielä alkuillasta? Entäpä sitten myöhään illalla? Olen liikkunut Helsingissä keskellä yötä Helsinginkadulla perjantai- ja lauantai-iltaisin, eikä ole tarvinnut pelätä. Rautatieasemalla ja asematunnelissakin on ollut rauhallista. Myös Malmilla, Tapulikaupungissa, Mellunmäessä, Jakomäessä ja Malminiityssä olen ollut liikkeellä yöllä. Näistä on arveluttanut ainoastaan Tapulikaupungissa joskus, kun nuoret polttelevat roskakatoksia ja kokoontuvat sankoin joukoin hälisemään torille iltaisin, mutta ei sielläkään suurempaa metakkaa ole.

Ok, meni jo joukkoliikenteen ulkopuolelle, mutta eikös joukkoliikenteen käyttökynnykseen vaikuta myös se, uskaltaako myöhään illalla liikkua ulkona ilman tonnin metallimöykyn tuomaa varmuutta?

----------


## Hape

Kemkim, en liiku pahemmin yöllä. Ne kerrat kun se on välttämätöntä, en ole kohdannut mitään uhkaavaa, en Helsingissä kuin myös Tukholmassa. Koen joukkoliikenteen turvalliseksi kulkumuodoksi myös öiseen aikaan.

----------


## antaeus

> Mitenkähän Helsinki ja Tukholma eroavat turvallisuudeltaan? Ainakin mediasta olen lukenut, että Ruotsissa olisi enemmän maahanmuuttajien aiheuttamia kahakoita, mutta pitääkö tämä paikkansa? Millaiset ihmiset Tukholmassa käyttävät joukkoliikennettä, onko se sosiaalisesti miten korkealle arvostettua?


Julkinen liikenne on hyvässä maineessa täällä ja jos lähdet punaisella linjalla Östermalmstorg'in asemalle ja astut junasta Stureplania kohden niin näet monia merkkipukuja á la Hugo Boss siellä asemalla... 
Vaikkakin junat usein ovatkin kuin sillipurkkeja niin ihmiset lähtevät kuitenkin metrolla, se on kuitenkin kaikista nopein keino kun ei tarvitse odotella vihreitä valoja ja kauheita jonoja joka puolella kaupunkia autojonoissa.

Ja suuremmassa kaupungissa tottuu että on ahdasta junissa, se on osa miljoonakaupunkia!
 :Cool:

----------


## otto s

Minun mielipiteeni on,että en ainakaan itse matkustaisi metrolla myöhään illalla/yöllä vaan käyttäisin muutaman minuutin hitaampaa bussia.Metroissa liikkuu varsinki illalla epämääräisiä henkilöitä.Joten metro voisi lopettaa 21 aikoihin ja loput vuorotr ajettaisiin esim:99 bussilla.Minun mielipiteeni.

----------


## ultrix

> Minun mielipiteeni on,että en ainakaan itse matkustaisi metrolla myöhään illalla/yöllä vaan käyttäisin muutaman minuutin hitaampaa bussia.Metroissa liikkuu varsinki illalla epämääräisiä henkilöitä.


Eikö bussissa sitten liiku iltaisin epämääräisiä henkilöitä? Rohkenisin väittää toisin, ainakin Tampereen bussiliikenteen osalta, että spurguja ja muita epämääräisyyksiä riittää, ei tosin yhtä paljon kuin Helsingin metrossa, jossa niitä on ihan syrjäytyneisyystilastojen takia enemmän.

Eikä se bussi illalla ole ainakaan hitaampi jos asuu liityntäalueella, vrt. Anteron kertomukset.

----------


## otto s

> Eikö bussissa sitten liiku iltaisin epämääräisiä henkilöitä? Rohkenisin väittää toisin, ainakin Tampereen bussiliikenteen osalta, että spurguja ja muita epämääräisyyksiä riittää, ei tosin yhtä paljon kuin Helsingin metrossa, jossa niitä on ihan syrjäytyneisyystilastojen takia enemmän.


Vaikka paljon busseilla liikunkin ei ole vastaan tullut kuin vain muutama kerta spurgu vastaan.Ja jos jonnekkin Esim:Mellunmäki-Itäkeskus välille haluaa on bussi jopa nopeampi kun ei tarvitse vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Ja jos jonnekkin Esim:Mellunmäki-Itäkeskus välille haluaa on bussi jopa nopeampi kun ei tarvitse vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa.


Niinhän se olisi päivälläkin...  :Wink:  

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saapa nähdä, uskalletaanko lautakunnassa asettua tässä asiassa virkamiehiä vastaan. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että on älyvapaata ajaa linjaa toiseen suuntaan, mutta ei toiseen. Yöliikenteen kustannus 140 000 euroa ei ole kovin suuri, kyllä siihen rahaa on jos halutaan. Suurimpana ongelmaa koen sen, että Kalliosta ei ole yhteyttä keskustaan öisin.


Olisiko mitään järkeä, edes viikonloppuisin, pidentää myös metron liikennöintiä esim tunnilla? 

HKL tuntuu elävän savupiipputeollisuuden nukkumaanmenoaikojan mukaan. Nykyisin lähtee nuoriso liikkeelle keskustaan vasta klo 2300 jälkeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko mitään järkeä, edes viikonloppuisin, pidentää myös metron liikennöintiä esim tunnilla?


Metrossahan ei liikennöinti maksa, mutta asemien pitäminen auki maksaa. Ratikkapysäkki taas on auki läpi yön, eikä maksa mitään...




> HKL tuntuu elävän savupiipputeollisuuden nukkumaanmenoaikojan mukaan. Nykyisin lähtee nuoriso liikkeelle keskustaan vasta klo 2300 jälkeen.


Tämä on yksi niitä asioita, joissa tosiaankin pitäisi elää nykyaikaa. Jos joukkoliikenteen tarkoitus on palvella muutakin kuin virka-ajan työmatkoja, niin sitten sen liikenteen pitää pyöriä se aika kun ihmiset ovat valveilla. Ei iltamenoihin lähdetä joukkoliikenteellä, jos sillä ei pääse takaisin.

Talouden näkökulmasta lyhyellä tähtäimellä on tietenkin niin, että kausilipun ostajilta ei lipputulot lisäänny, vaikka heille tarjotaan tilaisuus käyttää lippuaan sekä työmatkaan että vapaa-ajan matkaan. Mutta asia pitääkin ymmärtää toista kautta: Kuinka moni käyttääkin autoa MYÖS työmatkaansa siksi, että se on hankittu vapaa-ajan liikkumisen tarpeisiin - koska vapaa-aikana ei liikkuminen joukkoliikenteellä onnistu.

Antero

----------


## Aleksi.K

Voipi olla myös turvallisuuskysymys tuo. Jos jo idän busseissa muutenki tapahtuu, niin en viitsi edes kuvitella miten asiat olisivat metrossa, jossa ei ole henkilökuntaa edes. Kyllä itseä voisi hieman pelottaa mennä metron kanssa 2:lta yöllä kohti Itistä..

----------


## 339-DF

> Voipi olla myös turvallisuuskysymys tuo. Jos jo idän busseissa muutenki tapahtuu, niin en viitsi edes kuvitella miten asiat olisivat metrossa, jossa ei ole henkilökuntaa edes. Kyllä itseä voisi hieman pelottaa mennä metron kanssa 2:lta yöllä kohti Itistä..


Mutta nostammeko todella kädet pystyyn ja toteamme, että onpa siellä kamalaa, ei siis liikennöidä ollenkaan? Sama juttu ratikoilla: ei ne kuitenkaan maksa yöllä, lakkautetaan siis liikenne.

Eikö kuitenkin olisi parempi, että pyrittäisiin parantamaan turvallisuutta ja saamaan matkustajat maksamaan matkansa? Kyllä turvallinen ja järjestyksenpidollisesti mahdollinen yötyö on mahdollista muilla aloilla, miksei siis myös joukkoliikenteessä?

----------


## kemkim

> Voipi olla myös turvallisuuskysymys tuo. Jos jo idän busseissa muutenki tapahtuu, niin en viitsi edes kuvitella miten asiat olisivat metrossa, jossa ei ole henkilökuntaa edes. Kyllä itseä voisi hieman pelottaa mennä metron kanssa 2:lta yöllä kohti Itistä..


Vaasassahan jouduttiin lopettamaan tuottoisa bussien yöliikenne, kun alkoi olla liikaa hulinaa ja poliisikaan ei avustanut asiassa. Kolme kertaa ovat yrittäneet jo siellä yöliikennettä, aina samoin tuloksin.

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä on yksi niitä asioita, joissa tosiaankin pitäisi elää nykyaikaa. Jos joukkoliikenteen tarkoitus on palvella muutakin kuin virka-ajan työmatkoja, niin sitten sen liikenteen pitää pyöriä se aika kun ihmiset ovat valveilla. Ei iltamenoihin lähdetä joukkoliikenteellä, jos sillä ei pääse takaisin.


Kyllä minusta joukkoliikenne palvelee iltaisinkin hyvin. 1:30 lähtee vielä Rautatientorilta bussivuoroja tavallisina arki-iltoina. Viikonloppuisin menee busseja läpi yön ja Reittioppaasta ihmiset löytävät nämä vuorot. Metroa korvaaviin bussilinjoihinkin varmaan hyvin löytävät, kunhan katsovat tuolta netistä sen linjan mikä menee kotilähiöön.

----------


## Albert

Hei ylläpito, tämä on tylsää. Eikös tuon (espoolaisten ylläpitämän) keskustelun Itä-Helsingin (joukkoliikenteen) vaarallisuudesta voisi heittää vihdoin OT:n syövereihin johonkin.
Totta kai tapahtuu yöbusseissa ja tapahtuisi yömetroissa. Kulosaaresta itään asuu lähes 150.000 ihmistä. Pelkästään Vuosaari on lähes Rauma ja yli 1,5 kertaa Heinola. 
On hyvin osattu sitten pimittää murhat, tapot ja pahoinpitelyt Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä. Meinaan kun pahemmin sellaisia uutisia ei näe.
No oli tämä kaamea kirvesjuttu metrossa taannoin. Mutta sellainen ihmisen pimahtaminen voi vallan yhtä hyvin tapahtua Espoon kultahammasrannikolla piikkilangoin ja lasinsirpalein vahvistettujen betonimuurien suojissa. Näistä kyllä vaietaan.
Metrosta toki löytää yksinäistä höpöttäjää ja seurueita, jotka rähisevät keskenään. Mutta voin vuosikymmenien kokemuksella vakuuttaa teille (espoolaisille), että eivät he teitä uhkaa millään tavoin. 
*Jättäkää tuijottamatta.* Se ainakin kuuluu suurkaupunkien asukkaiden perustietoihin. Opetelkaa elämään tai muuttakaa korpeen.
Eli keskustellaan asiallisesti vaikka metron yöliikenteestä. Mutta p.skan puhuminen sitten muualle.
Ylläpito sitten siirtää tämänkin pois kun siistii tätä ketjua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiitos Albertille miehekkäästä kannanotosta. Välillä jo olen miettinyt, olenko yksin aatoksineni... En sentään ole.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ylläpito sitten siirtää tämänkin pois kun siistii tätä ketjua.


Tehdään nyt niin, että ei siirretä vielä mitään, mutta ne jotka haluavat keskustella vaarallisuusjutuista vielä lisää voivat aloittaa keskustelun ihan omassa viestiketjussaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä minusta joukkoliikenne palvelee iltaisinkin hyvin. 1:30 lähtee vielä Rautatientorilta bussivuoroja tavallisina arki-iltoina. Viikonloppuisin menee busseja läpi yön ja Reittioppaasta ihmiset löytävät nämä vuorot. Metroa korvaaviin bussilinjoihinkin varmaan hyvin löytävät, kunhan katsovat tuolta netistä sen linjan mikä menee kotilähiöön.


Itse siis ehdotin että metron (ja eräiden raitiolinjojenkin) liikennöintiä voisi pidentää tunnilla, eli n klo 00:00 - 00:30 asti. Sen jälkeen ajettaisiin vain busseilla. Bussien selvittäminen reittioppaan avulla voi olla ylivoimaisen vaikeaa sellaiselle joka on bileissä jossain, jossa tuntee huonosti paikkoja eikä tietsikkaa ole edes saatavilla. 




> Metrosta toki löytää yksinäistä höpöttäjää ja seurueita, jotka rähisevät keskenään. Mutta voin vuosikymmenien kokemuksella vakuuttaa teille (espoolaisille), että eivät he teitä uhkaa millään tavoin.


Näin on. Voin myös espoolaisena todeta, että VR sentään ajaa juniaan kiitettävän myöhään, eikä ole kertaakaan tullut turpiin noilla myöhäisillä lähdöillä. Pari kertaa on ollut lähellä tulla keskellä päivää tosin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse siis ehdotin että metron (ja eräiden raitiolinjojenkin) liikennöintiä voisi pidentää tunnilla, eli n klo 00:00 - 00:30 asti. Sen jälkeen ajettaisiin vain busseilla.


Minä kannattaisin kylläkin metroliikenteen lopettamista jo aikaisemmin, koska silloin siirrytään suoriin bussilinjoihin eli parempaan palveluun.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä kannattaisin kylläkin metroliikenteen lopettamista jo aikaisemmin, koska silloin siirrytään suoriin bussilinjoihin eli parempaan palveluun.


Ehä meillä eroaa hieman käsitys mikä on hyvä palvelu :Wink: 

Oma ehdotukseni koski viikonloppuöitä, koska silloin kulkijoita on arkiötä huomattavasti enemmän, ja sellaisia joilla on tarve päästä töistä kotiin klo 23:00 jälkeen on perjantai- tai lauantai- iltaisin huomattavasti vähemmän kuin arkena, kun taas toisaalta juhlijoita ja hupimatkustajia jotka matkustavat lähiöistä kaupunkiin päin ja keskustan eri kohteiden välillä on paljon enemmän. Myös metron huoltotöitä tehdään ymmärtääkseni viikonloppuöisin vähemmän kuin arkiöisin, joten niitä tunnin, puolentoista liikennöinnin pidennys tuskin häiritsee. 

Ajattelin että Helsinki siirtyisi muiden maailman metrokaupunkien kanssa siihen kansainväliseen käytäntöön että metro kulkisi ainakin puolenyöhön asti, ja kokeiltaisiin sitä ensin viikonloppuöiden osalta.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Bussien selvittäminen reittioppaan avulla voi olla ylivoimaisen vaikeaa sellaiselle joka on bileissä jossain, jossa tuntee huonosti paikkoja eikä tietsikkaa ole edes saatavilla.


Tähän tarkoitukseen nykyaikaiset älypuhelimet ovat omiaan. Tuo Reittioppaan mobiiliversio mobile.reittiopas.fi toimii lähes jokaisella nykyaikaisella matkapuhelimella. Suosittelen mobiilikäyttöön sitä, kätevä. Jos on hyvin nykyaikainen puhelin, jossa on kunnon nettiselain, voi käyttää ihan oikeaa PC-reittiopasta tai vaikka matka.fi:tä. Linkkeihin voi koodata suoraan reitin kahden eri paikan välille, jolloin usein käytettyä reittiä ei tarvitse joka kerta kirjoittaa erikseen.

Tässä esimerkki-url:ia:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/reittiopas-...atu+1,helsinki
http://www.matka.fi/haku/fi/?keya=py...eritie+2,vihti

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän tarkoitukseen nykyaikaiset älypuhelimet ovat omiaan. Tuo Reittioppaan mobiiliversio mobile.reittiopas.fi toimii lähes jokaisella nykyaikaisella matkapuhelimella.


LIIIAN vaikeaa! Toiset, kuten allekirjoittanut, kun ei osaa edes tilata kännykkälippua ilman että viesti hukkuu bittiavaruuteen. Kyllä vähemmän tuttujen bussilinjojen käyttö jostain jonnekin vaatii aina etukäteen perehtymistä tiestikan avulla, ja jos matkasuunnitelmiin tulee muutoksia, niin silloin on aika pihalla. Sieltä jossa kulkee metro, spåra tai juna, pystyy suunnistamaan aina jotenkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Kyllä vähemmän tuttujen bussilinjojen käyttö jostain jonnekin vaatii aina etukäteen perehtymistä tiestikan avulla, ja jos matkasuunnitelmiin tulee muutoksia, niin silloin on aika pihalla.


Siksipä näissä kännykkäpalveluissa olisi kehittämisen varaa niin, että kaikki niitä osaisivat käyttää. On tylsää, jos henkilöauto on ainoa kulkuväline, jolla ei joudu hukkaan vaikka matkasuunnitelmat vaihtuisivatkin yllättäen reissun päällä. Veikkaan, että yksi syy henkilöautojen suosioon on tämä helppous ja siihen pitäisi kehitellä joku vastine bussipuolelle.

----------


## 339-DF

On taas se aika vuodesta, että valtuutetut ehdottelevat metron yöliikennettä. KSV vastaa kohteliaasti http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...altuustoa.html että bussit palvelevat paremmin ja maksavat vähemmän kuin metro.

Ainoa kysymys tässä on, miksi metro kulkee sunnuntaisin.

Uudet liikennöintiajat metrolle? Ma-to klo 6-20, pe 6-23, la 8-23, su . Kuinka paljon HSL säästäisi?

----------


## zige94

> On taas se aika vuodesta, että valtuutetut ehdottelevat metron yöliikennettä. KSV vastaa kohteliaasti http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...altuustoa.html että bussit palvelevat paremmin ja maksavat vähemmän kuin metro.
> 
> Ainoa kysymys tässä on, miksi metro kulkee sunnuntaisin.
> 
> Uudet liikennöintiajat metrolle? Ma-to klo 6-20, pe 6-23, la 8-23, su . Kuinka paljon HSL säästäisi?


Ma-to kuitenkin 21:30-22 asti. Sunnuntaina liikenne 11-19, 10min välein esim. Ruoholahti - Mellunmäki, ja Itäkeskus - Vuosaari.

----------


## Albert

> Ainoa kysymys tässä on, miksi metro kulkee sunnuntaisin.


Kysyy ilmeisen tietämätön.
Miksi ratikkalinjaa 4 liikennöidään sunnuntaisin? Säästöä tulisi!

----------


## 339-DF

Nelosessa ei saa sunnuntaisinkaan istumapaikkaa. Metron säästöillä olisi varaa lisätä kapasiteettia sinne missä sitä tarvitaan. 

Kun viimeksi menin arkena päivällä metrolla, koko junassa oli Kulosaaren sillalla noin 70 matkustajaa, jos vaunut olivat joten kuten tasakuormassa. Itse olin aika lailla keskivaiheilla junaa. On se vähän turhauttavaa kun samaan aikaan nelosessa seistään. Jostain ne rahat pitäisi sinne kaivaa.

----------


## Albert

Minullahan ei olisi mitään sitä vastaan, että nelosella ajettaisiin vaikka minuutin vuorovälein ma - su.
Mutta metron korvaaminen vaikka vain pyhäaamuisin vaatisi varmaankin jonkinkymmentä bussia ja kuljettajaa.
Mutta jos se on edullisempaa, niin mikä ettei. 
Kunhan vuoroväli pyhänä pysyy samana liityntälinjojen varrella kuin nyt on, jos metroa ei sunnuntaisin liikennöitäisi ollenkaan! Saattaa vaatia jonkinkymmentä bussia ja kuljettajaa vielä lisää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:28 ----------




> Kun viimeksi menin arkena päivällä metrolla, koko junassa oli Kulosaaren sillalla noin 70 matkustajaa, jos vaunut olivat joten kuten tasakuormassa. Itse olin aika lailla keskivaiheilla junaa. On se vähän turhauttavaa kun samaan aikaan nelosessa seistään. Jostain ne rahat pitäisi sinne kaivaa.


Varsinkin jos menee aamuruuhkassa lännestä itään ja iltaruuhkassa päin vastoin havaitsee "vajaakuormaisia" metrojunia päinvastaisiin suuntiin.
Oman yli 30 -vuotisen kokemukseni mukaan saattaa arkena päiväsaikaan peräkkäisten junien matkustajamäärä vaihdella suurestikin suunnasta riippumatta.

----------


## aki

> metron korvaaminen vaikka vain pyhäaamuisin vaatisi varmaankin jonkinkymmentä bussia ja kuljettajaa.
> Mutta jos se on edullisempaa, niin mikä ettei. 
> Kunhan vuoroväli pyhänä pysyy samana liityntälinjojen varrella kuin nyt on, jos metroa ei sunnuntaisin liikennöitäisi ollenkaan! Saattaa vaatia jonkinkymmentä bussia ja kuljettajaa vielä lisää.


Jos pyhäaamujen liikenne hoidettaisiin suorilla bussilinjoilla keskustaan, vaikka nykyisillä yölinjoilla 85N-97N, niin ei se välttämättä vaatisi montaakaan lisäbussia nykyisiin liityntälinjoihin verrattuna. Pyhäaamujen liityntälinjat vaativat nyt n.22 bussia kun vuorovälit ovat 20-30 minuuttia, Suorien yölinjojen autotarve on n.18 bussia vuorovälien ollessa 30-40 minuuttia. Muutaman bussin lisäyksellä voitaisiin siis hoitaa pyhäaamujen liikenne suoraan keskustaan, vuorovälien ollessa kohtuullinen 20-30 minuuttia. Uskoisin tuon olevan melkoisen paljon halvempaa kuin puolityhjien metrojen ajattaminen 5 minuutin välein.

----------


## zige94

Itse en rehellisesti sanottuna kyllä ymmärrä esim. sunnuntaina 6-11 välillä 5minuutin vuoroväliä metroissa. Ei siellä lähellekkää niin paljon matkustajia ole. Jos ei bussilla haluta korvata niin sitten vaikka 4-6vaununen metro 20-30min välein.

----------


## aki

> Itse en rehellisesti sanottuna kyllä ymmärrä esim. sunnuntaina 6-11 välillä 5minuutin vuoroväliä metroissa. Ei siellä lähellekkää niin paljon matkustajia ole. Jos ei bussilla haluta korvata niin sitten vaikka 4-6vaununen metro 20-30min välein.


Juu haaroilla riittäisi 20min väli ja yhteisellä osuudella 10min. Kun liityntäliikennekin menee 20-30min välein, niin on älytöntä ajaa metroa 5/10min välein. Ajetaanhan M-junaakin Su-aamuisin 30min välein klo 11 asti ja hyvin mahtuu kaikki kyytiin yhden yksikön flirttiin. M-junan rinnalla kulkee tietysti myös suoria bussilinjoja keskustaan, mutta jos käytössä olisi pelkkä bussi+juna liityntä ilman suoria bussiyhteyksiä, niin aivan varmasti vuoroväliksi riittäisi 20min kahden yksikön flirteillä. Nykyinen systeemi tulee kuitenkin halvemmaksi kuin kalliden junavuorojen lisääminen.

----------


## zige94

> Juu haaroilla riittäisi 20min väli ja yhteisellä osuudella 10min. Kun liityntäliikennekin menee 20-30min välein, niin on älytöntä ajaa metroa 5/10min välein. Ajetaanhan M-junaakin Su-aamuisin 30min välein klo 11 asti ja hyvin mahtuu kaikki kyytiin yhden yksikön flirttiin. M-junan rinnalla kulkee tietysti myös suoria bussilinjoja keskustaan, mutta jos käytössä olisi pelkkä bussi+juna liityntä ilman suoria bussiyhteyksiä, niin aivan varmasti vuoroväliksi riittäisi 20min kahden yksikön flirteillä. Nykyinen systeemi tulee kuitenkin halvemmaksi kuin kalliden junavuorojen lisääminen.


N-junatkin menee sunnuntaina johonki 10-11asti 30min välein yhdellä flirtillä. N-junan reitillä ei myöskään ole joka asemalta suoraa yhteyttä bussilla keskustaan.

Toinen vaihtoehto Akin ehdotukseen että 20min välein Ruoholahti - Mellunmäki ja 20min välein Itäkeskus - Vuosaari. Itäkeskus - Vuosaari välille riittäisi yksi juna. Keskustaan ajettaisiin sitten täyspitkällä 6-vaunuisella, ihan varmasti kapasiteetti riittäisi.

----------


## Albert

"Hyviä" ehdotuksia tulee, siis muualta kuin itä-Helsingistä  :Wink: . Metron vaikutusalueella asuu lähes Lahden verran ihmisiä (siinä 100 000). Miten paljon lienee Martsarin alueella?
Jos nyt yhdestä junasta lasketaan 50 matkustajaa, ei se suinkaan tarkoita, että seuraavassakin olisi yhtä vähän.
Sunnuntaiaamuisin on minulla noin 15 min vuoroväli (2 liityntälinjaa). Pitäisikö idässä hyvin järjestettyä joukkoliikennettä huonontaa, jotta muualla ei olisi kademieltä?

----------


## zige94

> "Hyviä" ehdotuksia tulee, siis muualta kuin itä-Helsingistä . Metron vaikutusalueella asuu lähes Lahden verran ihmisiä (siinä 100 000). Miten paljon lienee Martsarin alueella?
> Jos nyt yhdestä junasta lasketaan 50 matkustajaa, ei se suinkaan tarkoita, että seuraavassakin olisi yhtä vähän.
> Sunnuntaiaamuisin on minulla noin 15 min vuoroväli (2 liityntälinjaa). Pitäisikö idässä hyvin järjestettyä joukkoliikennettä huonontaa, jotta muualla ei olisi kademieltä?


Eihän nyt mistään kateudesta olla puhuttu. HSL perustelee monia asioita sillä ettei ole varaa. Nyt esitetään yhtä asiaa johon menee turhaan sitä kallinarvoista vähissä olevaa rahaa. Väitätkö tosiaan että esim. juurikin sunnuntaina klo 6-11 on tarvetta 4vaunuisille junille 5min välein? Ei, ei varmasti ole. Ei se asukasmäärä kerro mitään. Kuinka moni metron vaikutusalueella asuvista on liikkeellä 6-11 välillä sunnuntaina? Epäilen ettei lähellekkään niin paljoin kuin mitä metron kapasiteetti siihen aikaan on.

HSL:n mielestä metroa pitää ajaa sillä samalla vuorovälillä koko metroliikenteen käynnissäoloajan vaikka kysyntää ei olisi niin paljon.

----------


## jodo

Lopetetaan koko metro niin ei tarvitse täällä tapella.   :Idea:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt esitetään yhtä asiaa johon menee turhaan sitä kallinarvoista vähissä olevaa rahaa.


Toisaalta kyse on siitä, kuinka paljon hyödytään per käytetty raha. Kun metroasemat ovat auki, lisämetrojunien laittaminen sinne on verrattain halpaa. Monta kertaa halvempaa kuin lisälähijunien laittaminen, valitettavasti. Ja on selvää, että metron houkuttelevuus laskee, jos vuoroväliä kasvatetaan. Voi olla hyvinkin, että metron paremman palvelutason tarjoaminen myös sunnuntaisin on kokonaisuudessa kannattavampaa kuin säästää se raha. Ja voi myös hyvin olla, että metroon sunnuntaiaamuisin käytettynä se raha tuottaa enemmän lisämatkustajia kuin missään muualla (en tiedä, mutta päinvastaisenkin osoittaminen on vaikeaa).

Kyse on siis ennen kaikkea tietyn palvelutason tarjoamisesta. Ei siitä, että tarjottu kapasiteetti mitoitettaisiin tarkasti kysynnän mukaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:13 ----------




> HSL:n mielestä metroa pitää ajaa sillä samalla vuorovälillä koko metroliikenteen käynnissäoloajan vaikka kysyntää ei olisi niin paljon.


Juuri näin. Ja tälle on myös paljon hyviä perusteita.

----------


## Albert

> Nyt esitetään yhtä asiaa johon menee turhaan sitä kallinarvoista vähissä olevaa rahaa. Väitätkö tosiaan että esim. juurikin sunnuntaina klo 6-11 on tarvetta 4vaunuisille junille 5min välein? Ei, ei varmasti ole.


Yleensä tälle fooooorumille kirjoittavat haluavat parempaa joukkoliikennettä, jotka nyt yleensä joukkoliikennettä haluavat.
Aivan opettavaista on havaita, että jotkut ovat eri mieltä.
Minä en noista raha-asioista tiedä. Vaan onko halvempaa ajaa 20 bussia keskustaan kuin viisi metrojunaa (luvut ovat omasta hatusta heitettyjä).

----------


## vristo

Kerran katselin, kun Turkuun lähtevässä, illan viimeisessä IC2-junassa, oli jotakuinkin henkilöautollisen verran matkustajia. Olisi kyllä lopetetava tuokin. Joukkoliikenne hiljaisina aikoina on kyllä niin kallista ja turhaa.

----------


## zige94

> Kerran katselin, kun Turkuun lähtevässä, illan viimeisessä IC2-junassa, oli jotakuinkin henkilöautollisen verran matkustajia. Olisi kyllä lopetetava tuokin. Joukkoliikenne hiljaisina aikoina on kyllä niin kallista ja turhaa.


Tämä on nyt kuitenkin vähän eri asia.. Ja eikö hiljaisimmat junat mitkä VR:n mielestä ovat kannattamattomia niin ole ostoliikennettä? (kuka nyt ostajana olikaan..)

Luitko vristo näitä viestejä? Kun HSL perustelee sellaisia asioita joille olisi tarvetta tehdä oikeasti jotain,että ei ole rahaa, ja tässä pohditaan sitten esim. miten sitä rahaa saataisiin säästettyä. Mitenkään ei VR:n liikenne liity tähän, joista osa junista on LVM:n vai minkä lie maksamaa ja jossa ei rahasta pulaa ole.

----------


## vristo

> Kun HSL perustelee sellaisia asioita joille olisi tarvetta tehdä oikeasti jotain,että ei ole rahaa, ja tässä pohditaan sitten esim. miten sitä rahaa saataisiin säästettyä.


No, perusteles nyt sitten omaa "leikkausehdotustasi". Miten paljon rahaa säästyisi korvaamalla metroliikennettä busseilla hiljaisina aikoina?

----------


## zige94

> No, perusteles nyt sitten omaa "leikkausehdotustasi". Miten paljon rahaa säästyisi korvaamalla metroliikennettä busseilla hiljaisina aikoina?


Öö... Itse ehdotin bussilla korvaamista ihan aluksi tai vaihtoehtoisesti metron vuorovälin supistamista hiljaisina aikoina ja sen jälkeen olenkin puhunut vuorovälin supistamisesta, koska busseja ei kannata laittaa. Luitko ollenkaan noita? Jotenkin sun viesteistä saa käsityksen ettet ole lukenut kunnolla...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:22 ----------




> Minä en noista raha-asioista tiedä. Vaan onko halvempaa ajaa 20 bussia keskustaan kuin viisi metrojunaa (luvut ovat omasta hatusta heitettyjä).


Lueppa uudestaan. Aluksi ihan ekassa viestissäni puhuin korvaamisesta bussilla TAI vaihtoehtoisesti supistamisesta metron vuoroväliä hiljaisina aikoina. Sen jälkeen olen metron vuorovälin supistamisesta puhunut. Tuo sinun mainitsemasi 5metrojunaa voisi hyvin riittää hiljaisen ajan liikennöintiin n 15-20min vuoroväleillä.

----------


## vristo

> Muutaman bussin lisäyksellä voitaisiin siis hoitaa pyhäaamujen liikenne suoraan keskustaan, vuorovälien ollessa kohtuullinen 20-30 minuuttia. Uskoisin tuon olevan melkoisen paljon halvempaa kuin puolityhjien metrojen ajattaminen 5 minuutin välein.


Kyllä mä ottaisin oman auton tuossa vaihtoehdossa; sillä kun pääsee minne haluaa ja koska vaan.

----------


## Knightrider

Tiheä vuoroväli on säilytettävä, sillä se korvaa osan liityntäliikenteen aiheuttamasta matka-aikojen pidentymisestä. Paljon parempi säästö saadaan vuorovälin harventamisen sijaan asemien matkustajamääräkohtaisilla aukioloajoilla - olisi vaikkapa 1- 2- ja 3-tason asemia, joiden taso määräytyy myöhäisliikenteen tarpeen mukaan. Suljetut asemat ohitettaisiin. Säästöjä syntyisi merkittävästi energia- ja henkilöstökuluissa. Esimerkiksi:Taso
Läpiajoasemat
Metrolinjat (aina 10 min vuoroväli per linja)
Lisäliikenne
Voimassaoloajat

1
Keilaniemi, Koivusaari, Kaisaniemi, Kalasatama, Kulosaari, Siilitie, Puotila, Rastila
2 Tapiola-Vuosaari
Linjan 512 bussit jatkavat Keilaniemeen A-tunnuksin, uusi linja Kivikko-Viikki, linjat 16 ja 93 jatkavat Siilitielle sekä vuorovälin tihentämistä linjoille 92, 94, 97, 97V, 98, 519A
M-L 19-1:30,     L-S 6-9

2
Kaisaniemi, Kalasatama, Kulosaari, Siilitie, Myllypuro, Puotila, Rastila
1 Matinkylä-Mellunmäki,                   2 Tapiola-Vuosaari
Vuorovälin tihentämistä linjoille 92, 97, 97V, 98, 519A
M-P 5-6:30,         S 9-19

3
-
1 Matinkylä-Mellunmäki, 2 Tapiola-Vuosaari, 3 Kamppi-Itäkeskus
-
M-P 6:30-19,        L 9-19

----------


## vristo

Koko metronhan voisi oikeastaan korvata tällaisilla kaksikerrosbusseilla, jotka ovat yleistymään Ruotsinkin kaupunkien liikenteessä:
http://olle.nevenius.se/bilder/trams...g/bild7536.jpg

----------


## aki

Pelkkä metron vuorovälien pidentäminen hiljaiseen aikaan ei hirveästi toisi säästöä koska asemat pitäisi jokatapauksessa pitää auki, suurimmat kustannuksethan metrossa taitaa juuri syntyä asemien ylläpidosta, kuten vartiointi, -siivous -ja sähkö. Kunnolla säästöä syntyisi vain korvaamalla Sunnuntain aamuliikenne suorilla busseilla, paras tapa olisi hoitaa yhteydet nykyisillä yölinjoilla 85N-97N. Kaikkia linjoja liikennöitäisiin klo 6.30-9.00 30min välein ja Klo 9.00-11.00 vuoroväli tihentyisi 20 minuuttiin, vuorovälit siis säilyisivät lähes samana verrattuna nykyisiin liityntälinjoihin. Kalustoa tämä liikennöinti vaatisi klo 6.30-9.00 välillä 24 autoa ja 9-11 välillä tarve olisi yhteensä 32 autoa. Kun nykyisen liityntälinjaston autotarve Su-aamuissa on n.22 autoa, voitaisiin suorat yhteydet hoitaa vain kymmenen auton lisäyksellä. Suoraa säästöä syntyisi koko metroliikenteen osalta seuraavasti:

- Metrojunankuljettajat: (junia liikenteessä sunnuntaisin 12 kpl joten olisiko kuljettajia 13-15?)
- Vartiointi: miehitettyjä asemia on tietääkseni 10 ja lisäksi junapartiot, en tiedä onko su-aamuisin liikenteessä 1 vai 2 partiota.
- Siivous: asemasiivojia taitaa olla 8-10, ihan tarkkaan en nykytilannetta tiedä.
- Sähkö: asemien valaistus, -hissit, -liukuportaat ja tärkeinpänä tietysti itse liikennöinnin tarvitsema energia.

----------


## hylje

Metroasemien aukipitämisen hinta näkyy parhaiten siinä, että junia ajetaan täydellä vuorotarjonnalla kunnes liikenne loppuu kuin seinään. Normaali joukkoliikenne pudottaisi vuoroväliä moniportaisesti ja mielellään välttäisi tyystin erillisen hiljaisen ajan linjaston.

Kivikossa asuvana ottaisin silti mielelläni metron hiljaiset ajat yölinjoina, jos siitä säästyvillä rahoilla saisi suoran yhteyden Lahdentien suuntaan ja Kumpulaan. Nykyinen nopein yhteys kiertää Malmin (!) tai vähintään Pihlajiston kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

Noin periaatteessa on niin, että raideliikenne on pääomavaltaista. Kun investoinnit on tehty, niitä kannattaa hyödyntää. Siksi esimerkiksi raitiovaunujen yöliikenteen korvaaminen busseilla on kyseenalaista säästöä, vaikka bussien kilsat onkin ratikan kilsoja edullisempia. Tampereella kaupunki on lähtenyt siitä, että ratikka liikennöisi ainakin viikonloppuisin läpi koko yön.

Metro on vielä pääomavaltaisempi kuin raitioliikenne, mutta toisaalta metron liikennöinti on myös kaikkein kalleinta ja sieltä on siten saatavissa suurimmat säästöt. Tilastonikkarit erittelevät kuluja eri tileille, mutta käytännössä varsinaisesta liikenteestä maksetaan muistaakseni suurin piirtein yhtä paljon kuin asemien aukipitämisestä  jos siis asemien aukioloaikaa voidaan lyhentää, saadaan "tuplasäästöt". Näin ollen ei ole järkevää tehdä täällä esitettyä vuorovälin reipasta harventamista, sillä ne asemien aukipitämiskulut tulevat joka tapauksessa maksettaviksi vaikka junia menisi vain yksi tunnissa. Yksi tapa hoitaa tuo asia olisi lyhentää hiljaisten asemien aukioloaikoja, mutta se tekisi järjestelmästä sekavan ja edellyttäisi jonkinlaisia välikausijärjestelyjä, jotta hiljaisten asemien tuntumaan pääsisi busseilla silloin, kun metro kulkee mutta ne asemat ovat kiinni. Hankalaa.

Metron liikennöintiaikojen lyhentämisessä on myös muihin liikenemuotoihin verrattuna sellainen etu, että matkustajille itse asiassa voidaan tarjota parempaa palvelua  ainakin, jos on KSV:tä uskominen. Turvallisuudentunnetta ja vaihdottomuutta. E-Espoossa oli niin, että 20 % asuu kävelymatkan ja 80 % liityntäbussimatkan päässä metroasemista. I-Helsingissä tilanne ei varmaan ole noin paha. Onko jollakulla lukuja? Muta jos verrataan vaikka siihen täällä mainittuun nelosratikkaan, niin sen bussikorvaus merkitsisi vain siirtymistä vähemmän mukavaan kulkumuotoon, joka nelosen matkustajamäärillä ei edes olisi nopeampi (vaikka bussikorvaus matkustajamääriä pienentäisikin), kun taas metron korvaaminen N-bussilinjastolla merkitsee matkan muuttumista useimmissa tapauksissa vaihdottomaksi ja nopeammaksi, olkoonkin että kiskoilta siirryttäisiin kumipyörille.

Huomioitava on tietysti, että metro puolustaa paikkaansa silloin, kun katuverkolla on ahdasta. Mutta kun kyse on sunnuntaista ja illoista, oletan, että bussiliikenne kulkee nopeasti ja luotettavasti.

Kun HSL pyrkii bussiliikenteen jatkuvasti kallistuessa säästämään liikennöintikustannuksia supistamalla jatkuvasti ratikka- ja bussiliikennettä, olisi minusta kohtuullista, että nuo supistukset voitaisiin vihdoin tehdä liikennevälineeseen katsomatta ja maantieteellisesti tasapuolisesti. Tässä tapauksessa säästöt vieläpä parantaisivat palvelutasoa.

Minusta se oli hyvä huomio, että metro pidetään liikenteessä suunnilleen kauppojen sulkemisaikaan asti. Selkeämpää palvelua. Selkeyden nimissä metron on hyvä myös aloittaa hiljainen aamuliikenne, vaikkei sille ehkä olisikaan liikenteellisiä perusteita. Miten olisi ma-to 5.30-21.15, pe-la 5.30-24 ja su ? Olisi aikaa korjata sitä automaattiakin, sitähän KSV toivoi.

Valtuustoaloitteen paikka?

----------


## petteri

> Metron liikennöintiaikojen lyhentämisessä on myös muihin liikenemuotoihin verrattuna sellainen etu, että matkustajille itse asiassa voidaan tarjota parempaa palvelua  ainakin, jos on KSV:tä uskominen. Turvallisuudentunnetta ja vaihdottomuutta. E-Espoossa oli niin, että 20 % asuu kävelymatkan ja 80 % liityntäbussimatkan päässä metroasemista. I-Helsingissä tilanne ei varmaan ole noin paha. Onko jollakulla lukuja?


Tässä ketjussa on käyty keskustelua bussiliitynnän määrästä Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella. 

http://jlf.fi/f13/6363-helsingin-met...li/index3.html

Tuon ketjun perusteella suuruusluokaltaan noin 25 % idän metromatkustajista käyttää liityntäbussia Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella. Hyvin suuri osa idän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä siis asuu kävelyetäisyydellä asemista. (Kävelyetäisyys on etäisyys, jolta metroon käyttäjä oikeasti kävelee, jollekin se voi olla 500 metriä, toiselle kilometri, kolmannelle jopa 1,5 kilometriä. )

----------


## kuukanko

> E-Espoossa oli niin, että 20 % asuu kävelymatkan ja 80 % liityntäbussimatkan päässä metroasemista. I-Helsingissä tilanne ei varmaan ole noin paha. Onko jollakulla lukuja?


Hesarissa tänä iltana julkaistun aihetta koskevan artikkelin mukaan Itä-Helsingissä noin 70% asuu kävelymatkan päässä asemista.

http://www.hs.fi/m/kaupunki/Yömetrok...a1363662745204

----------


## sub

> Hesarissa tänä iltana julkaistun aihetta koskevan artikkelin mukaan Itä-Helsingissä noin 70% asuu kävelymatkan päässä asemista.


Jutussa jää vähän avoimeksi se, että onko tuo KSV:n vai Hesarin näkemys asiasta.

Talouden kannalta metron liikennöintiaikojen supistaminen saattaa kuitenkin olla se järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin Hesarin lobbaama yömetroliikennöinti. Kannattaisi ainakin selvittää, vertailuluvut lienevät suhteellisen helposti haettavissa nykyjärjestelmistäkin. Poliittisesti metroliikenteen järkeistäminen, mikäli luvut supistamisen suuntaan osoittaisivat, saattaa toki olla haasteellista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksi tapa hoitaa tuo asia olisi lyhentää hiljaisten asemien aukioloaikoja, mutta se tekisi järjestelmästä sekavan ja edellyttäisi jonkinlaisia välikausijärjestelyjä, jotta hiljaisten asemien tuntumaan pääsisi busseilla silloin, kun metro kulkee mutta ne asemat ovat kiinni.


Toisaalta tuollainen järjestely ei taida olla erityisen harvinaista metrokaupungeissa. Tukholmasta löytyy ainakin Vreten, mutta sille ei toki tarvitse järjestää korvaavaakaan liikennettä, kun kyseessä on yksinomaan teollisuusalueen asema. Luulisin, että Lontoostakin löytyy näitä, mutten nyt muista yhtään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:57 ----------




> E-Espoossa oli niin, että 20 % asuu kävelymatkan ja 80 % liityntäbussimatkan päässä metroasemista.


Muistelisin, että prosentit olivat kuitenkin lähempänä 30/70:tä, jopa Matinkylään päättyvällä metrolla. Kivenlahden jatke taisi nostaa lukeman 50:een.

----------


## aki

> Talouden kannalta metron liikennöintiaikojen supistaminen saattaa kuitenkin olla se järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin Hesarin lobbaama yömetroliikennöinti. Kannattaisi ainakin selvittää, vertailuluvut lienevät suhteellisen helposti haettavissa nykyjärjestelmistäkin. Poliittisesti metroliikenteen järkeistäminen, mikäli luvut supistamisen suuntaan osoittaisivat, saattaa toki olla haasteellista.


Mun mielestä metron yöliikenteen jatkaminen parilla tunnilla pe-la öinä voisi olla ihan perusteltua, kunhan kustannukset eivät olennaisesti nouse nykyisestä. Tässä tapauksessa liikennöintiaikoja pitäisi kohdentaa paremmin kysynnän mukaan. Eli jos pe-la öinä halutaan liikennöidä kaksi tuntia pidempään, siis 4h/vko, niin sitten vastaavasti neljän tunnin supistus Sunnuntain aamuliikenteestä, eli aloitus klo 10.30-11.00. Tässä tapauksessa niitä säästöjä ei tietenkään metroliikenteestä saataisi mutta ainakaan kustannukset eivät nousisi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 5:01 ----------




> Minusta se oli hyvä huomio, että metro pidetään liikenteessä suunnilleen kauppojen sulkemisaikaan asti. Selkeämpää palvelua. Selkeyden nimissä metron on hyvä myös aloittaa hiljainen aamuliikenne, vaikkei sille ehkä olisikaan liikenteellisiä perusteita. Miten olisi ma-to 5.30-21.15, pe-la 5.30-24 ja su ? Olisi aikaa korjata sitä automaattiakin, sitähän KSV toivoi.


Mä laittaisin näin: ma-to 5.30-22.30, pe-la 5.30-1.30, su 11-21. Kyllä sunnuntaisinkin on hyvä tarjota metroliikennettä koska kaupat ja kauppakeskukset ovat auki klo 12-18.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mä toivotan tervetulleeksi metron pidennetyn liikenteen ainakin klo 01 asti, ja toivoisin sen alkavan samaan aikaan kun länsimetro aloittaa liikennöinnin. 

Helsinki on ehkä Pjongjangin ohella ainoa kaupunki maailmassa jossa metro lopettaa liikennöinnin jo klo 23 paikkeilla. Se on jäänne ajoilta kun kunnon duunarin piti olla nukkuassa tuolloin, ja metron ollessa pelkkä tynkämetro, oli ehkä perusteltua korvata myöhäisillan lähdöt busseilla. 

Kun länsimetro aloittaa liikennöin on paljon järkevämpää ajaa myöhäisillan-keskiyön liikenne kuten päiväliikenne niin että metro toimii itä-länsi heilurina. Matkustajaia tulee varmasti riittävämään koska uusmatkustajia tulevat olemaan ne jotka kulkevat kaupungin läpi. Jos Espoossa järjestetään esim jokin massatapahtuma kuten konsertti tms niin ympäri pk-seutua tullut yleisö halaa varmaan tulla pois sieltä metrolla eikä harvaan kulkevilla yöbusseilla joihin kaikki eivät edes mahdu kyytiin. 

Varsinaiseen läpi koko yön kukevaan liikenteeseen suhtaudun toistaiseksi hieman skeptisesti. Nykyisten Rautatientorilta ja kampista lähtevien yöbussien lisäksi tarvitaan ehkä yöaikaan kulkeva heiluribussi Matinkylän ja Itäkeskuksen välille jonka pysähdyspaikat ovat samat kuin metron. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan ja HKL:n johtokunnan lisäksi lausunnon tästä yömetroasiasta on antanut myös HSL. Lausunnon ovat siellä kirjoittaneet virkamiehet, kuten kunnallisellakin puolella, eikä siinä mitään. Mutta kunnallisdemokraattisessa koneistossa tuo virkamiestyä menee luottamiselinten käsittelyyn ja nyt esim. KSV:n tapauksessa ehdotus ei kelvannut, vaan poliitikot muuttivat sitä, kuten heidän kuuluukin tehdä. Samoin kävi HKL:n johtokunnassa, missä esittelijä otti johtokunnan haluaman muutoksen omiin nimiinsä. HSL:n tapauksessa sen sijaan lausuntoa ei käsitellä luottamuselimissä ollenkaan, vaan virkamiesten teksti menee sellaisenaan "HSL:n kantana" tiedoksi Helsingin kaupungille.

On mielenkiintoista tämä ylikunnallinen demokratia.

----------


## Dakkus

> Kerran katselin, kun Turkuun lähtevässä, illan viimeisessä IC2-junassa, oli jotakuinkin henkilöautollisen verran matkustajia. Olisi kyllä lopetetava tuokin. Joukkoliikenne hiljaisina aikoina on kyllä niin kallista ja turhaa.


Arvaan, että se runko pitäisi viedä Turkuun joka tapauksessa, jotta aamun ensimmäistä junaa varten olisi jotain kalustoa, jolla ajaa. Samalla saadaan henkilökuntakin takaisin koteihinsa Turkuun.
Jos näin on, on lähinnä hyvää palvelua, että kyytiin otetaan pari matkustajaakin. Kalustokiertoja en kuitenkaan ole tutkinut, joten ei ole hajuakaan, onko arvaukseni oikea.
Ja voihan olla, että siihen junaan tulee matkustajia jostain muualta? On tullut joskus mentyä aamun ekalla junalla Turkuun päin ja vaikka lähdetty ollaan lähes tyhjänä, Karjaalta onkin sitten pompsahtanut kyytiin niin iso määrä porukkaa, että täyttöaste on jo ollut ihan järjellinen.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginhallituksessa tänään:
_Valtuutettu Johanna Sumuvuoren aloite metron yöliikenteen pidentämisestä
Kaupunginhallitus päätti äänin 10 - 2, 3 tyhjää, palauttaa asian uudelleen valmisteltavaksi siten, että yöliikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi kaupungissa on syytä käynnistää kokeilu metron ajoaikojen pidentämiselle perjantai- ja lauantai-iltaisin lisäpalveluna N-bussilinjojen lisäksi. Kokeilun yhteydessä on kiinnitettävä erityistä huomiota metron asiakasturvallisuuteen ja viihtyisyyteen. Viikonloppuisin yöaikana tapahtuvat asennus- ja testaustyöt on sovitettava metron aikatauluihin._

----------


## zige94

> Kokeilun yhteydessä on kiinnitettävä erityistä huomiota metron asiakasturvallisuuteen ja viihtyisyyteen.


Suomeksi: Vartijat joka metroon, tai asemille, muuten tuosta ei tule mitään.

----------


## 339-DF

Tästäpä tulee mielenkiintoinen ennakkotapaus. Ennen HSL-aikaa tämä olisi tosiaan merkinnyt sitä, että virkamiesten olisi tuo yöliikenne toteutettava tai vaihtoehtoisesti keksittävä kunnon patteristo syitä sitä vastaan, jos vielä haluaisivat yrittää sen estää. Nyt HSL-aikana asia ei ole ollenkaan noin yksinkertainen, jos HSL:n virkamiehistö asettuu metron yöliikennettä vastaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Metron automaatio- ja länsiprojektien vuoksi HSL ei ole innostunut pikaisesti käynnistettävästä metron yöliikenteestä (sillä ko. urakoiden vuoksi tarvitaan riittävästi työrauhaa ja -aikaa):
http://yle.fi/uutiset/metro_liikkeel...vuonna/6631112

----------


## zige94

> Metron automaatio- ja länsiprojektien vuoksi HSL ei ole innostunut pikaisesti käynnistettävästä metron yöliikenteestä (sillä ko. urakoiden vuoksi tarvitaan riittävästi työrauhaa ja -aikaa):
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/metro_liikkeel...vuonna/6631112


Eikö se olekkaan enään Länsimetro vaan Länsi-Metro?  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Eikö se olekkaan enään Länsimetro vaan Länsi-Metro?


Epäilen että siinä painotettiin nimenomaan tätä lännen pätkää, tavallisille kansalaisille se olisi ehkä auennut firman nimenä.  :Very Happy:  Ken tietää.

----------


## zige94

> Epäilen että siinä painotettiin nimenomaan tätä lännen pätkää, tavallisille kansalaisille se olisi ehkä auennut firman nimenä.  Ken tietää.


Mä epäilen juurikin että Länsimetro on "tavallisille" kansalaisille juuri se länteen rakennettava metro, eikä mikään Länsimetro Oy. Todennäköisesti harva on edes kuullut mistään Länsimetro Oy:stä. Ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun toimittaja kirjoittaa mitä sattuu. Todella harva toimittaja oikeasti tietää mitään edes asiasta mitä kirjoittaa. Sm2 junakin on ollut SM12 jne.  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

> Todella harva toimittaja oikeasti tietää mitään edes asiasta mitä kirjoittaa.


Ihanaa yleistämistä. Tiesitköhän nyt itse mitä juuri kirjoitit?
T. toimittajan alalle tähtäävä

Tässä tilanteessa toimittajan olisi kyllä kannattanut tsekata netistä kirjoitusmuoto. Kyllähän se oikeasti on Länsimetro.

----------


## zige94

> Ihanaa yleistämistä. Tiesitköhän nyt itse mitä juuri kirjoitit?
> T. toimittajan alalle tähtäävä
> 
> Tässä tilanteessa toimittajan olisi kyllä kannattanut tsekata netistä kirjoitusmuoto. Kyllähän se oikeasti on Länsimetro.


Eikö olekkin? No okei, olisi pitänyt tarkentaa että joukkoliikenneasioissa. Nimittäin yllättävän usein kun lukee joukkoliikenneuutisia, niin olisiko jopa 8/10 uutisesta, joissa on ihan päin peppua kirjoitettu jotain, tai tietämättä jne. Tai sitten ei vain yksinkertaisesti viititä ottaa selvää ja kirjotetaan ihan huuhaata. Varmaan parhain moka oli se, kun joku lehti kirjoitti pendolinon lähteneen ilman kuljettajaa automaattiajona Seinäjoelta kohti Helsinkiä  :Laughing:  Siinä vaiheessa repesin niin huolella että huh huh. Todellisuudessahan juna oli lähtenyt kuljettajan kanssa eikä yhdessäkään junassa ole automaattiajoa, jotkut veturit ovat tosin kauko-ohjattavia, mutta ei sitäkään kai automaatiajoksi voi sanoa.

----------


## Karosa

No joo, tottahan se on, ettei varmastikkaan moni ole kuullut Länsimetro Oy:stä, epäilenpä että kovin moni ei ole edes koko Länsimetrosta perillä, ainakaan vielä.




> Todella harva toimittaja oikeasti tietää mitään edes asiasta mitä kirjoittaa.


Ainakaan silloin kun joukkoliikenteestä on kyse.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlajunen

> Ainakaan silloin kun joukkoliikenteestä on kyse.


Toisaalta, kun lukee uutisointia alalta, jonka itse tuntee kattavasti, uutisoinnissa on aina runsaasti virheitä ja epätarkkuuksia. Mutta milläpä todennäköisyydellä toimittajat tekevät virheitä vain niillä aloilla, jotka itse tunnet?

Niinpä! Kyllä ne tekevät samalla tavoin virheitä aivan kaikessa uutisoinnissa, mutta niitä ei vain lukija huomaa sellaisissa uutisissa, jotka käsittelevät itselle tuntematonta aihetta. Loppupäätelmä: aivan jokainen uutinen on epätarkka, ja sisältää todennäköisesti virheitä.

Ja tämä siis koskee vain ns. yleistoimittajia. Eri alojen erikoistoimittajat toki erikseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja tämä siis koskee vain ns. yleistoimittajia. Eri alojen erikoistoimittajat toki erikseen.


Aika vähän sellaisia on. Saa Tekniikka & Taloudenkin toimittajia oikoa. Paljolti se johtuu tietysti siitä, että palkkaavat sinne yleistoimittajia eikä vaikka toimittajataitoisia insinöörejä. Jälkimmäisiä tosin ei ole helppo löytää.

----------


## aki

HKL suunnittelee yömetrokokeilun aloittamista Marraskuussa. Metroa ajettaisiin 8.11 alkaen Pe ja La-öisin, vuoroväli olisi Ruoholahden ja Itäkeskuksen välillä 10 min sekä Vuosaaren ja Mellunmäen haaroilla 20 min. Kokeilua jatkettaisiin kesäliikenteen alkuun 15.6.2014 asti.

Lähde: YLE Helsinki

----------


## Pera

Metron yöliikenne ei näillä näkymin toteudu: http://yle.fi/uutiset/metroliikentee...ointia/6850379

----------


## aki

Kun metron yöliikennekokeiluun ei löydy 250 000 niin kuitenkin kutsuplus-pilotointiin ollaan uhrattu miljoonia euroja! No eiköhän noi kummatkin ole turhia rahareikiä tiukassa taloustilanteessa. Itä-hesaan pääsee edelleenkin öisin busseilla kulkee metro yöllä tai ei, ja ilman kutsuplussaa pärjättäisiin yhtä hyvin kuin ennenkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen todella iloinen siitä, että khs suhtautuu vihdoin niin kriittisesti noihin pakettiautopelleilyihin. Nehän eivät tahdo antaa myöskään niitä kymmeniä miljoonia, jotka HSL tulevina vuosina haluaa tuohon leikkiin.

Minusta olisi tavallaan jopa hyvä, jos HSL nyt yksipuolisesti vaan jättäisi härskisti toteuttamatta tuon yömetrokokeilun. Se nimittäin saattaisi avata monenkin poliitikon ja miksei virkamiehenkin silmät huomaamaan, miten kaikki todellinen päätösvalta on joukkoliikenneasioissa(kin) ulkoistettu kauas demokraattisesta päätöksenteosta, ja tällaisesta huomiosta voisi seurata Helsingin kannalta monenlaista hyvää.

----------


## Samppa

> Minusta olisi tavallaan jopa hyvä, jos HSL nyt yksipuolisesti vaan jättäisi härskisti toteuttamatta tuon yömetrokokeilun. Se nimittäin saattaisi avata monenkin poliitikon ja miksei virkamiehenkin silmät huomaamaan, miten kaikki todellinen päätösvalta on joukkoliikenneasioissa(kin) ulkoistettu kauas demokraattisesta päätöksenteosta, ja tällaisesta huomiosta voisi seurata Helsingin kannalta monenlaista hyvää.


Mutta eikö se kuntien osoittama raha tule juuri demokraattisen päätöksenteon kautta? Omistajakunnat viime kädessä itse määrittävät minkälaista palvelutasoa haluavat tarjota ja sen jälkeen HSL suunnittelee ja toteuttaa sen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Omistajakunnat viime kädessä itse määrittävät minkälaista palvelutasoa haluavat tarjota ja sen jälkeen HSL suunnittelee ja toteuttaa sen.


Mutta Samppa, juuri tuohan tässä ei nyt toteudu. Helsinki tahtoo sen metron yöliikenteen, mutta HSL pistääkin rahat pakettiautoihin. Noin vähän yksinkertaistettuna ja Tatu Rauhamäkeä lainaillen. Kyllä siitä kymmenien miljoonien vuosittaisesta jättipotista pitää riittää neljännesmiljoona (järkyttävä luku muuten, kyllä metroliikenne on hurjan kallista jos neljä lisätuntia viikossa maksaa puoli miljoonaa vuodessa!) yömetrolle.

Pitäisikö homman sitten mennä niin, että KSV:llä olisi oma, rinnakkainen suunnitteluorganisaatio, joka suunnittelisi Helsingin linjaston liikennöintiaikoineen ja vuoroväleineen ja vaan ilmoittaisi HSL:lle, että tuon te tilaatte ja lähettäkää lasku? Jos, niin mihin Helsinki sitten sitä HSL:ää enää tarvitsee?

----------


## Samppa

No minä taas juuri kuuntelin uutista, jonka mukaan Helsingin päättäjät eivät tässä taloustilanteessa halua rahoittaa metron yöliikennettä. Kutsuplus liikennöinti on eri asia, en sekoittaisi näitä keskenään. Siinä on muitakin toimijoita ja sillä on omat tavoitteensa. HSL:n osuudella ei paljon perinteistä joukkoliikennettä kehitetä, ja siitäkin osuudesta ovat päättäneet HSL:n hallituksen jäsenet, jotka ovat omistajakuntien poliittisesti (demokraattisesti) valittuja henkilöitä. Sitä 339-DF esiin tuomaasi demokratian puutetta en ymmärrä.

----------


## Knightrider

300 000 euroa vuodessa johtuu pääosin siitä, että ehdotuksessa kaikki metroasemat olisivat käytössä. Olisi hyvä saada vertailun vuoksi kustannukset esimerkiksi järjestelystä, jossa metro kulkisi vain asemilla Kamppi-Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen-Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus-Puotila-Rastila-Vuosaari. Järjestely vaatisi 10 minuutin vuorovälillä vain 5 junaa, kaikissa 2 vaunuparia. Asemat syövät paljon rahaa lämmityksen, valaistuksen ja henkilökunnan muodossa, joten pikkuasemia ei vain kannata palvella öisin, kun bussiyhteyksiä on joka tapauksessa. Tässä ratkaisussa jäisi käyttöön yksi yöbussilinja: 92N, kuitenkin päätepisteenä Keinutien sijaan Mellunmäki. Linja palvelisi tällöin kaikkia idän suunnan suljettuja metroasemia suoralla yhteydellä keskustaan. Kaikki muu bussiliikenne olisi sitä samaa liityntäliikennettä, mitä tarvittaisiin joka tapauksessa, myös tuon kalliin 300 000 euron täyshoitopaketin päälle.

----------


## petteri

> Kun metron yöliikennekokeiluun ei löydy 250 000 niin kuitenkin kutsuplus-pilotointiin ollaan uhrattu miljoonia euroja! No eiköhän noi kummatkin ole turhia rahareikiä tiukassa taloustilanteessa. Itä-hesaan pääsee edelleenkin öisin busseilla kulkee metro yöllä tai ei, ja ilman kutsuplussaa pärjättäisiin yhtä hyvin kuin ennenkin.


Eikös tuohon kokeiluun saisi suurimman osan tarvittavasta rahasta lopettamalla turhalinjan nro 17?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Metron yöliikennekokeilu toteutuu nyt kuitenkin, 15.11. alkaen metro liikennöi viikonloppuöisin.

HSL:n tiedote

----------


## Nak

> Metron liikennöintiaikoina Itä-Helsingin N-busseilta jäävät pois ne lähdöt, jotka nyt kulkevat vain viikonloppuisin.


Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että viikonloppuna ei ole aamuyön lähtöjä lainkaan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että viikonloppuna ei ole aamuyön lähtöjä lainkaan?


Vain perjantain ja lauantain sekä lauantain ja sunnuntain välisinä öinä klo 23.30-1.30 ajettavat N-linjojen lähdöt jäävät pois. Esim. linjalta h97N jäävät pois lähdöt klo 23.52, 0.32, 1.12 Rautatientorilta sekä klo 0.29 ja 1.09 Kotikonnuntieltä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärsinkö nyt oikein, että viikonloppuna ei ole aamuyön lähtöjä lainkaan?


Tuo on äärettömän hankalasti muotoiltu. Ymmärtäisin sen kuitenkin niin, että näillä N-linjoilla ajetaan joka yö tietty määrä lähtöjä noin klo 23-02. Lisäksi viikonloppuöisin ajetaan näiden "joka yö" -lähtöjen lisäksi lisälähtöjä klo 23-02 ja lisälähtöjä klo 02-05. Kun metro aloittaa tuon osayöliikenteen, niin ne lisälähdöt, joita on ajettu klo 23-02, lakkaavat olemasta.

HSL nähtävästi taipui  sitä meille ei vielä ole kerrottu, mistä rahat on otettu. Ehkä koko homma olikin alusta asti teatteria ja pientä pullistelua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:57 ----------




> HSL:n osuudella ei paljon perinteistä joukkoliikennettä kehitetä, ja siitäkin osuudesta ovat päättäneet HSL:n hallituksen jäsenet, jotka ovat omistajakuntien poliittisesti (demokraattisesti) valittuja henkilöitä. Sitä 339-DF esiin tuomaasi demokratian puutetta en ymmärrä.


Tämä on jäänyt vastaamatta. Poliittisesti ja demokraattisesti valitut edustajat eivät ole sama asia. Kunnallispolitiikassa me valitsemme neljän vuoden välein itsellemme valtuuston, joka käyttää ylintä päätösvaltaa kunnassa ja joka on meille kuntalaisille päätöksistään vastuussa. Teoriassa huonot päätökset johtavat siihen, että niitä tehneet eivät pääse enää jatkokaudelle. Lisäksi valtuusto valitsee keskuudestaan hallituksen, jota me emme siis suoralla vaalilla valitse, mutta joka kuitenkin koostuu valitsemistamme valtuutetuista.

Lautakuntia emme kunnallisessa päätöksenteossa valitse, ja huomattava osa lautakuntien jäsenistä on muita kuin valtuutettuja. Lautakuntapaikka on tyypillisesti palkinto osallistumisesta puolueen toimintaan esimerkiksi ehdokkaana tai vaalityöntekijänä tai muuten. Lautakunnat siis valitaan poliittisesti muttei demokraattisesti. Se ei kuitenkaan ole käytännössä ongelma, sillä useimmiten lautakuntien jäsenet ovat sillä tavoin kunnallispoliitiikassa aktiivisia, että asettuvat seuraavissa vaaleissa ehdolle. Lisäksi hallitus voi alistaa itselleen minkä tahansa lautakunnan päätöksen, jolloin se saadaan vaivattomasti demokraattiseen käsittelyyn. Samoin vähäistä merkittävämmät lautakuntapäätökset menevät automaattisesti hallituksen tai valtuuston käsittelyyn ja varsinaiseen päätöksentekoon.

HSL:n demokratiavaje syntyy siitä, että sen hallituksen jäsenet valitaan ainoastaan poliittisesti eivätkä he ole vastuussa päätöksistään kenellekään, sillä HSL:n hallituksen yläpuolella ei ole valvovia elimiä. Helsingin valtuusto ei voi päättää, että metroon tulee yöliikennettä tai että lopetetaan jatkuvat nipistykset raitioliikenteen tarjonnasta. Valtuusto voi esittää HSL:lle sitä sun tätä, jopa tarjoutua maksamaankin, mutta päätöksenteko ei ole demokratian piirissä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> HSL:n demokratiavaje syntyy siitä, että sen hallituksen jäsenet valitaan ainoastaan poliittisesti eivätkä he ole vastuussa päätöksistään kenellekään, sillä HSL:n hallituksen yläpuolella ei ole valvovia elimiä. Helsingin valtuusto ei voi päättää, että metroon tulee yöliikennettä tai että lopetetaan jatkuvat nipistykset raitioliikenteen tarjonnasta. Valtuusto voi esittää HSL:lle sitä sun tätä, jopa tarjoutua maksamaankin, mutta päätöksenteko ei ole demokratian piirissä.


Ja oikeastaan ainoa käypänen keino korjata vaje on perustaa metropolihallinto, jota johtaa kuntalaisten suoraan valitsema valtuusto ja sen valitsema hallitus, ehkäpä myös suoraan vaaleilla valittava ylipormestari (tai vast.). Tällaiselle hallinnolle HSL:n HSY:n ja kaiken vastaavan tulisi vastata ja hyväksyttää sillä budjettinsa.

Vaihtoehtona metropolihallinnolle on joko teknoratia, eli johtavat virkamiehet johtavat kaupunkia yli kaupunginhallitusten, tai ylikunnallisista virkamiehistä täytyy tehdä hampaattomia, joilla olisi vain oikeastaan oikeus ehdotella, vähän maakuntaliittojen tapaan.

----------


## Albert

> Vain perjantain ja lauantain sekä lauantain ja sunnuntain välisinä öinä klo 23.30-1.30 ajettavat N-linjojen lähdöt jäävät pois. Esim. linjalta h97N jäävät pois lähdöt klo 23.52, 0.32, 1.12 Rautatientorilta sekä klo 0.29 ja 1.09 Kotikonnuntieltä.


Voiko tämä olla oikein? Jos on, niin missä järki? Linja 97N kulkee Itäkeskus - Mellunmäki -välillä aivan muuta reittiä kuin metro. Osin Puotila, Vartioharju, Fallbacka, Mellunmäki (itäinen), kaikissa palvelu huononee.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Voiko tämä olla oikein? Jos on, niin missä järki? Linja 97N kulkee Itäkeskus - Mellunmäki -välillä aivan muuta reittiä kuin metro. Osin Puotila, Vartioharju, Fallbacka, Mellunmäki (itäinen), kaikissa palvelu huononee.


Kontaktoin äsken HSL:n aspaa *tämän* tiedotteen tiimoilta, eivätkä hekään tienneet asiasta ja tiedote on HSL:n mukaan hyvin epäselvä. Saanemme tähän suomennuksen lähiaikoina.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vain perjantain ja lauantain sekä lauantain ja sunnuntain välisinä öinä klo 23.30-1.30 ajettavat N-linjojen lähdöt jäävät pois. Esim. linjalta h97N jäävät pois lähdöt klo 23.52, 0.32, 1.12 Rautatientorilta sekä klo 0.29 ja 1.09 Kotikonnuntieltä.


Nyt kun Itä-Helsingissä saadaan nauttia ensimmäistä kertaa sitten 80-luvun rinnakkaisista suorista busseista ja metrosta (poikkeuksena Sipoon linjat) olisi mielenkiintoista saada nähtäväksi aikatauluja siltä ajalta kun 80-luvulla oli suorat bussit ja metro samaan aikaan (ja toki myös ajalta juuri ennen metroa). Harvennettiinko suorien bussien vuoroväliä tuolloin metron alkaessa? 

Myös metron ja suorien bussien matkustajamäärien suhde tulee olemaan mielenkiintoinen, sillä tällöin paljastuu, kuinka moni käyttää mieluummin suoria linjoja kuin metroja. (Vaihtoja busseista metroon tapahtuu varmasti marginaalinen määrä.) Itse veikkaan että noin puolet matkustajista Kulosaaren sillan kohdalla kulkee metrolla. Luultavasti myös osa päiväsaikaan liityntäbussia käyttävistä kävelee hieman pidemmän matkan metrolle.

----------


## Piirka

> Harvennettiinko suorien bussien vuoroväliä tuolloin metron alkaessa?


Suorat linjat muutettiin vaiheittain liityntälinjoiksi vv. 1982-84. Tosin harvennuksia tapahtui osin, kuten linjalla 80 Herttoniemeen. Vuonna 1981 vuoroväli oli ruuhkassa 5 min ja seuraavana vuonna 10 min. Ajettiin suorana linjana vain ruuhkassa ja muina aikoina liityntälinjana. Ruuhka-apulinja 80S Kasarmintorille (1981 10 min vuoroväli) lakkautettiin metroliikenteen alettua. Laajasalon linjat muuttuivat viimeisinä kokopäiväisiksi liityntälinjoiksi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kontaktoin äsken HSL:n aspaa *tämän* tiedotteen tiimoilta, eivätkä hekään tienneet asiasta ja tiedote on HSL:n mukaan hyvin epäselvä. Saanemme tähän suomennuksen lähiaikoina.


Tässäpä tämä suomennus nyt sitten on:
--
*Metroliikennettä jatketaan viikonloppuisin kahdella tunnilla*

----------


## 339-DF

Lukuja ei kerrota, mutta IS:n mukaan yömetro on menestys: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...621456153.html

----------


## Minä vain

Matkustin eilen yömetrolla itään päin. Melkein kaikki matkustajat nousivat kyytiin Rautatientorin ja Kampin asemilta, Rautatientorilta ehkä kaksi kertaa enemmän kuin Kampista. Rautatientorin ja Hakaniemen välillä istumapaikoista oli käytössä melkein kaikki. Sörnäisten metroasemalla jäi pois huomattavan paljon ihmisiä; sen jälkeen vain vähän yli puolet istumapaikoista oli käytössä. Yllättäen myös Itäkeskuksessa jäi paljon ihmisiä pois, vaikka liityntäliikennettä ei ole käytössä ja kaupat ovat suljettuina. Sörnäisten metroaseman huomattavaan poisjääntimäärään arvelen syyksi sitä, että Kurviin pääsee kello 23 jälkeen vain bussilla ja metrolla, ja ilmeisesti normaalisti raitiovaunua käyttävät ovat nyt siirtyneet käyttämään metroa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sörnäisten metroaseman huomattavaan poisjääntimäärään arvelen syyksi sitä, että Kurviin pääsee kello 23 jälkeen vain bussilla ja metrolla, ja ilmeisesti normaalisti raitiovaunua käyttävät ovat nyt siirtyneet käyttämään metroa.


Yömetrokokeilun edetessä voidaan seurata sitäkin, kuinka paljon yöratikoiden matkustajamäärät putoavat metron myötä erityisesti Kallion ja keskustan välillä.

----------


## ess

> Sörnäisten metroaseman huomattavaan poisjääntimäärään arvelen syyksi sitä, että Kurviin pääsee kello 23 jälkeen vain bussilla ja metrolla, ja ilmeisesti normaalisti raitiovaunua käyttävät ovat nyt siirtyneet käyttämään metroa.


Sörnäisten asukkaat kiittävät yömetron myötä ilmaisesta kulkuvälineestä myös myöhäisiltaisin.

----------


## petteri

> Viikonloppuöiden pidennetty metroliikenne saavutti suosiota ainakin pikkujoulukaudella.
> 
> Moni Itä-Helsinkiin menevä vaihtoi yöbussin metroon, mutta myöhäiset metrovuorot palvelivat myös kantakaupungin sisällä matkustavia.
> 
> Yömetrokokeilu alkoi viime marraskuun puolivälissä. Jouluun mennessä yömetrolla tehtiin keskimäärin noin 4 000 matkaa/yö. Samaan aikaan Itä-Helsingin yöbusseissa matkustajamäärä väheni vain noin 1 300:lla, 1 500 matkustajaan yötä kohti.
> 
> Osasimme odottaa yömetron keräävän matkustajia pikkujoulukaudella. Myönteinen yllätys oli, että metromatkustus kasvoi enemmän kuin yöbussien käyttö väheni, HSL:n Joukkoliikennesuunnittelu-osaston johtaja Tero Anttila sanoo.
> 
> Yömetro on siis kerännyt väkeä selvästi enemmän muualta kuin Itä-Helsingin bussilinjoilta. Asemakohtaisten tilastojen perusteella voi päätellä, että myöhäisillä metrovuoroilla tehtiin runsaasti kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja.


Pikkujoulukaudella yömetrossa näyttää olleen hyvin matkustajia. Itsekin kuljin kerran yömetrolla, uudenvuodenyönä Sörnäisistä Kamppiin, porukkaa riitti kuten arvata saattaa.

Osa yömetron liikennöintiajan matkustajien lisääntymisestä voi olla myös siirtymää aikaisemmasta liikenteestä ja takseista, ei ole ollut mitenkään harvinaista, että metron varressa asuva henkilö on ajoittanut iltamenojaan niin, että on ehtinyt viimeiseen metroon, nyt iltaa voi istua vähän pidempään ja silti pääsee oranssilla junalla kotiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:00 ----------

Itse asiassa olisi ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä tilastoja, miten yöbussiliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat kehittyneet nimenomaan välillä 23:30-01:30.  Uutisen mukaan metroliikenteen seurauksena yöbussien matkustajamäärä tipahti noin 46 %, mutta jos tuossa yöbussiliikenteen luvussa on kyse yöbussimatkustajien kokonaismäärästä 23:30 eteenpäin, iso osa jäljellejäävistä 1500 matkustajasta on ollut viimeisten 01:30 jälkeen kulkevien bussien kyydissä, jolloin yömetro ei enää kulje. Viimeisissä busseissa riittää viikonloppuna kuitenkin matkustajia.

----------


## Minä vain

> Itse asiassa olisi ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä tilastoja, miten yöbussiliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat kehittyneet nimenomaan välillä 23:30-01:30.  Uutisen mukaan metroliikenteen seurauksena yöbussien matkustajamäärä tipahti noin 46 %, mutta jos tuossa yöbussiliikenteen luvussa on kyse yöbussimatkustajien kokonaismäärästä 23:30 eteenpäin, iso osa jäljellejäävistä 1500 matkustajasta on ollut viimeisten 01:30 jälkeen kulkevien bussien kyydissä, jolloin yömetro ei enää kulje. Viimeisissä busseissa riittää viikonloppuna kuitenkin matkustajia.


Kun uutisen mukaan matkustajamäärä laski 2 800 > 1 500, metron yöliikenteen laajentamisselvityksen mukaan Rautatientorin ja Sörnäisten välillä kuormitus itään oli koko perjantai-iltana noin 2 300 matkustajaa ja kello 2302 noin 1 300 matkustajaa. Tällä perusteella matkustajamäärät 2 800 ja 1 500 tarkoittavat ilmeisesti yöbussiliikennettä kokonaisuudessan, joten metron liikennöntiaikana yöbussien matkustajamäärä on romahtanut yli 75 %. Uutisen 2 800 ja selvityksen 2 300 matkustajan erotus syntyy oletettavasti matkoista länteen, nousuista itään Itä-Helsingissä ja mahdollisesta suosion muutoksesta vuodesta 2009 vuoteen 2013.

----------


## petteri

Yömetromuutoskin näyttää siis antavan lisävahvistusta seuraaville metron vaikutuksille.

1) Metroliikenne lisää matkustajamääriä selvästi suoraan bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna.

2) Hyvin suuri osa Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä kävelee metrolle ja ilmeisesti aika kaukaakin. (Ehkä yöllä kuitenkin liikkuu paljon autottomia joukkoliikenteen heavy usereita, jotka usein valitsevat tietoisesti asuinpaikkansa metroasemien läheltä. Ruuhkassa taas liikkuu joukkoliikenteellä myös työmatkalaisia, jotka vapaa-aikana liikkuvat paljon autolla ja ovat valinneet asuinpaikkansa kauempaa asemista.)

3) Jos vaihtoehtona on suora bussilinja usein lähemmäs tai vaihtoehtona metro ja kävely vähän pidemmällekin, suuri osa matkustajista valitsee metron ja kävelyn.

----------


## hylje

Päiväliikenteestä villisti poikkeava, huonosti markkinoitu, sekä outoja ja kierteleviä reittejä ajava yöbussiliikenne ei ole yhtä helppokäyttöinen kuin normaalista hyvin näkyvästä ja tunnetusta päiväliikenteestä vähäisesti poikkeava yömetroliikenne. 

Liityntäbusseja harvemmin käytetään päivisinkään. Minusta on selvää, että selkeä ja katukuvassa näkyvä runkolinja toimii paremmin kuin soppa linjoja jotka pitää käytännössä Vain Tietää. Metrosta tutut isot ja näkyvät pysäkkitolpat sekä kylttinauhat ja runkolinjapalvelun voi toteuttaa kaikille seudun bussilinjoille ilman metriäkään metrorataa.

----------


## Minä vain

Itse kävelen yöllä pidemmän matkan metrolta, kun liityntäliikennettä ei ole, vaikka päivällä usein käytänkin liityntäbussia, jos vaunu lähtee 3 min kuluessa.

1950-luvulla rakennetusta Kannelmäestä, joka on hieman syrjässä juna-asemalta, vain vähän ihmisiä nousee suorien bussilinjojen h42 ja h43 kyytiin siten, että matkustettaisiin keskustaan asti. Suuri enemmistö vaikuttaa kävelevän juna-asemalle yli puolikin kilometriä. (Bussilinjojen aikataulut eivät ole missään tekemisissä junan kanssa ja juna-asemalta bussipysäkille on yli 100 metriä.)

Etelä-Espoossahan tilanne on sikäli erilainen, että lähellä metroasemia on paljon vähemmän asutusta, ja bussit ovat huomattavasti metro+bussi yhdistelmää nopeampia jopa ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## aki

> Yömetromuutoskin näyttää siis antavan lisävahvistusta seuraaville metron vaikutuksille.
> 
> 1) Metroliikenne lisää matkustajamääriä selvästi suoraan bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna.
> 
> 3) Jos vaihtoehtona on suora bussilinja usein lähemmäs tai vaihtoehtona metro ja kävely vähän pidemmällekin, suuri osa matkustajista valitsee metron ja kävelyn.


Yöbussilinjastollekin on kuitenkin paikkansa koska metro nyt vaan ei palvele kaikkia alueita ja useille alueille kävelymatkatkin metroasemalta ovat turhan pitkiä. Esimerkkeinä Roihuvuori, Siilitien yläpää, Tammisalo, Marjaniemi, Myllypuron länsireuna, Kivikon eteläosat, Mellunmäen pohjoisosat, Vartioharju, Vuosaaren pohjoisosat. Näiden lisäksi tietysti koko Laajasalo osa-alueineen. Kävelymatkan houkuttelevuuteen vaikuttaa varmasti myös sää. Itse en ainakaan haluaisi kävellä kovinkaan pitkää matkaa metroasemalta yöllä -15C pakkasessa tai kovassa lumituiskussa. Kyllä voiton vie silloin se suora yöbussi jolla pääsee lähelle kotiovea.

----------


## petteri

> Yöbussilinjastollekin on kuitenkin paikkansa koska metro nyt vaan ei palvele kaikkia alueita ja useille alueille kävelymatkatkin metroasemalta ovat turhan pitkiä.


Totta. Toisaalta kun yöbussilinjaston käytössä kaikki matkustajat ovat joka tapauksessa nykyään aika lailla reittioppaan armoilla ja lähes kaikilla yöllä liikkuvilla alkaa olla älykännykkä, tarvitseeko yölinjaston olla noin keskustariippuvainen ja vaihdoton? Varsinkin jos metro kulkee.

Jos metro hoitaa leijonanosan yöliikennetarpeista eikö osa lopuista (ehkä pl. Laajasalo ja Roihuvuori) voisi olla vaihdollisiakin yhteyksiä? Hakisin järjestelmää, jossa esimerkiksi  Itäkeskuksessa olisi idän yöhubi, josta eteenpäin bussit lähtisivät niiltä samalla kellonlyömällä vaikka puolen tunnin välein ja kiertelisivät sitten sekavat ja mutkikkaat reittinsä. Tuollaisessa järjestelmässä olisi se hyvä puoli, että esimerkiksi yö-Jokerin ja ehkä muitakin yöpoikittaislinjoja voisi saada mukaan samaan yölinjastorakenteeseen.

----------


## aki

> Jos metro hoitaa leijonanosan yöliikennetarpeista eikö osa lopuista (ehkä pl. Laajasalo ja Roihuvuori) voisi olla vaihdollisiakin yhteyksiä? Hakisin järjestelmää, jossa esimerkiksi  Itäkeskuksessa olisi idän yöhubi, josta eteenpäin bussit lähtisivät niiltä samalla kellonlyömällä vaikka puolen tunnin välein ja kiertelisivät sitten sekavat ja mutkikkaat reittinsä.


Tästähän on keskusteltu aiemminkin. Tällöin yömetron pitäisi liikennöidä joka viikonpäivä, Su-To 1.30 saakka ja Pe-La 4.30 asti. Muutoin järjestelmästä tulisi entistä hankalammin hahmotettava jos viikolla olisi suorat yöbussit ja viikonloppuisin erillinen yöliityntälinjasto. Ilmeisesti liityntään perustuva yömetroliikenne olisi kustannuksiltaan paljon kalliimpi kuin nykyinen suora yöbussijärjestelmä. Mun mielestä nykyistä yömetroa Pe-La klo 1.30 asti voi jatkaa jos kustannukset pysyvät kohtuullisina tai sitten metron jatkettua liikennettä tulisi olla vain sellaisina päivinä jolloin ihmisiä liikkuu normaalia enemmän yöllä. Kuten Uudenvuodenaatto, Vappuaatto, Juhannusaatto, Taiteiden yö ja muut suuret yleisötapahtumat.
Kysymys kuuluu että tuoko yömetro sellaista lisäarvoa matkustajille josta kannattaa maksaa huomattavasti enemmän kuin hyvin palvelevista suorista yöbussilinjoista? Jos yömetro kerran on niin hyvä, niin miksei sitä olla esitetty Espooseen vaan on päädytty erilliseen suoraan yöbussilinjastoon?

----------


## Minä vain

> Totta. Toisaalta kun yöbussilinjaston käytössä kaikki matkustajat ovat joka tapauksessa nykyään aika lailla reittioppaan armoilla ja lähes kaikilla yöllä liikkuvilla alkaa olla älykännykkä, tarvitseeko yölinjaston olla noin *keskustariippuvainen* ja vaihdoton? Varsinkin jos metro kulkee.


Käyttämiini yöbusseihin on keskimäärin noussut kyytiin Rautatientorilta noin 30 matkustajaa, lopuilta kantakaupungin pysäkeiltä noin 5 ja Itä-Helsingin pysäkeiltä noin 5. Tilanteessa, jossa bussit voivat kaahata tyhjiä katuja pitkin ja kaikki nousevat kyytiin Rautatientorilta, varmaan keskustakeskeinen ja vaihdoton järjestelmä on matkustajien mielestä paras. Päiväsaikaan puolestaan ei ole vapaata autoilua ja monet matkat suuntautuvat muualle kuin postinumeroalueelle 00100, jolloin liityntäjärjestelmä onkin parempi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------




> Kysymys kuuluu että tuoko yömetro sellaista lisäarvoa matkustajille josta kannattaa maksaa huomattavasti enemmän kuin hyvin palvelevista suorista yöbussilinjoista?


Kai tässä on kyse vähän samasta asiasta kuin raitiolinjan 6 osassa keskustaArabia, eli raidekertoimesta. Raitiovaunu 6 on hitaampi kuin korvaavat bussit ja sillä on huonompi vuoroväli, mutta silti sitä käytetään ahkerasti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------




> Jos yömetro kerran on niin hyvä, niin miksei sitä olla esitetty Espooseen vaan on päädytty erilliseen suoraan yöbussilinjastoon?


Etelä-Espooseen suorat bussit ovat nopeampia kuin metro jopa ruuhka-aikaan metroaseman viereen, ja vain harva tulee kävelemään metroasemalta kotiinsa.

----------


## Minä vain

HSL:n kokouksen esityslistassa  on muutamia tilastotietoja metron yöliikenteestä. Yksi  tunti lisää metroliikennettä maksaa peräti 2 200 , ja subventioaste on ollut noin 70 % pikkujoulukauden ulkopuolella. 

Muita kuin kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja on tehty metrolla noin 1 000 tunnissa. Yöbussien matkustajamäärä on kuitenkin vähentynyt vain noin 500 tunnissa. Yömetroselvityksen mukaan matkustajamäärä itään ennen kello 02 oli kantakaupungin rajalla noin 2 300 henkeä. Arvioisin näin ollen yöbussien matkustajamäärän laskeneen noin 40 %. 

Ymmärrän tilastot niin että yömetron matkustajista jopa puolet olisi matkustajia jotka eivät siirtyneet metroon yöbussista. Tämä kuulostaa aika uskomattomalta.

----------


## pehkonen

> HSL:n kokouksen esityslistassa  on muutamia tilastotietoja metron yöliikenteestä. Yksi  tunti lisää metroliikennettä maksaa peräti 2 200 , ja subventioaste on ollut noin 70 % pikkujoulukauden ulkopuolella. 
> 
> Muita kuin kantakaupungin sisäisiä matkoja on tehty metrolla noin 1 000 tunnissa. Yöbussien matkustajamäärä on kuitenkin vähentynyt vain noin 500 tunnissa. Yömetroselvityksen mukaan matkustajamäärä itään ennen kello 02 oli kantakaupungin rajalla noin 2 300 henkeä. Arvioisin näin ollen yöbussien matkustajamäärän laskeneen noin 40 %. 
> 
> Ymmärrän tilastot niin että yömetron matkustajista jopa puolet olisi matkustajia jotka eivät siirtyneet metroon yöbussista. Tämä kuulostaa aika uskomattomalta.


Lisäksi matkoista 35-40% tehtiin kantakaupunkin sisällä. Eivät siis suoraan vähene yölinjoista. Samoin pummilla matkustus tuplaantui (kiinnijääneet). Toki kuinkahan paljon kokonaisliikkuminen yöaikaan on muuttunut?

----------


## Minä vain

> Lisäksi matkoista 35-40% tehtiin kantakaupunkin sisällä.


Varsin mielenkiintoinen olisi tilasto siitä, kuinka paljon Ruoholahteen ja Kurviin kulkevien bussien käyttö väheni. Myös raitiovaunuista on varmaan tapahtunut jonkin verran siirtymää, koska niiden vuoroväli ei ole yöllä yhtä tasainen kuin metron.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:05 ----------




> Samoin pummilla matkustus tuplaantui (kiinnijääneet).


Metron vapaaehtoisesta kannatusmaksusta tulisikin siirtyä siihen että on pakko ostaa lippu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärrän tilastot niin että yömetron matkustajista jopa puolet olisi matkustajia jotka eivät siirtyneet metroon yöbussista. Tämä kuulostaa aika uskomattomalta.


Ei ollenkaan. Yömetro on vienyt matkustajia lähinnä takseilta. Metro joka kulkisi (edes viikonloppuisin)  myöhemmin kuin klo 23 on ollut kapakkasurffareiden hartain toive viimeiset 30 vuotta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Ei ollenkaan. Yömetro on vienyt matkustajia lähinnä takseilta. Metro joka kulkisi (edes viikonloppuisin)  myöhemmin kuin klo 23 on ollut kapakkasurffareiden hartain toive viimeiset 30 vuotta. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Eikö siis yöbussien olemassaolosta tiedetä ja käytetään sen vuoksi taksia? Hösseli voisi panostaa markkinoinnissaan muuhunkin kuin naamagallerioihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hösseli voisi panostaa markkinoinnissaan muuhunkin kuin naamagallerioihin.


Onhan ne panostaneet. Runoja raiteilla ja Aforismeja metrossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö siis yöbussien olemassaolosta tiedetä ja käytetään sen vuoksi taksia? Hösseli voisi panostaa markkinoinnissaan muuhunkin kuin naamagallerioihin.


Metron reitti koko keskustan läpi eikä vain keskustaan asti, vuoroväli, mahdollisuus odottaa sateelta suojassa jne tekevät siitä helppokäyttöisemmän kuin bussit. Lisäksi jos ei ole itse kotoisin Helsingin kantakaupungista vaan tulee toisen ilmansuunnan lähiöistä kapakkakierrokselle, niin eksymisen vaara on pienempi metrossa kuin busseissa tai raitiovaunussa, varsinkin jos on juhlatunnelmassa.. Ja useimmat heistä maksavat matkansa, on kortti johon on ladattu kautta, ei kukaan tahallaan halua jäädä kiinni pummilla matkustamisesta. 

Olen itse jo siinä iässä ja perheellinen jne  että pahin kapakka-villitys on ohi mutta muistan millaista se oli nuorempana jos halusi puolenyön maissa vaihtaa kapakkaa ja  päästä esim Kalliosta Kamppiin ja piti mennä bussilla tai ratikalla, kun ei tiennyt minne ne oikein menee, tai milloin tulee. Jos oli isommalla porukella liikenteessä niin taksi oli usein ainoa toimiva vaihtoehto. Itä-Helsinkiin ei uskaltanut mennä ollenkaan kun ei tiennyt pääseekö sieltä pois sen jälkeen kun metro menee kiinni.

Keneltä se nyt on loppujen lopuksi pois jos metro kulkee pari tuntia myöhemmin? Takseilta, joo, mutta keneltä muulta? Keksikää valittamisenne aiheet muualta. Helsinki on nyt suurkaupunki ja joukkoliikenteen on paras kulkea myös yöllä, ei tämä mikään 
kekkoslovakia ole enää. Tai tiedä jos Susanna Huovinen saa läpi sen että kapakoiden on mentävä kiinni klo 24 niin silloinpa ei mitään yömetroa tarvita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## sebastin

Yöbusseilla kulkeminen on melkein kuin oma lajinsa muuhun joukkoliikenteen käyttöön nähden. On varmasti totta että taksit ovat menettäneet jonkun verran asiakaskuntaa. 

Tilastot kertovat sitä oikeaa kieltä, että noin yli puolet metron Itä-Helsingin käyttäjistä eivät käytä liityntäliikennettä. Muina kuin muutamana talven kylmimpinä kuukausina, ja varinkin kesällä, kävelijöiden/pyöräilijöiden jne. osuus on sellaisen 20% suurempi.

Voi olla mahdollista että liityntäliikennettä napsitaan vuoro per tunti pois sieltä täältä paitsi ruuhka-aikoina. Näin saadaan järjestelmä kustannustehokkaammaksi. Ja tarkoituksemmanmukaiseksi; Metro ei ole järin riippuvainen liityntäliikenteestä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Metro ei ole järin riippuvainen liityntäliikenteestä.


Metro (ainakin Helsingin metro), jos se halutaan pitää suhteessa kustannuksiin vähänkään järkevänä kaupunkiliikennevälineenä, on täysin riippuvainen liityntäliikenteestä.

----------


## sebastin

Se on kylläkin metromyytti että metro olisi täysin liityntäliikenne riippuvainen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Se on kylläkin metromyytti että metro olisi täysin liityntäliikenne riippuvainen.


Perustelisitko jotenkin?

----------


## sm3

Itse käytän metroa päivittäin käyttämättä liityntäliikennettä.

----------


## Prompter

> Itse käytän metroa päivittäin käyttämättä liityntäliikennettä.


Kuinka monta kilometriä kävelet

- metroasemalle
- metroasemalta kohteeseen?

----------


## aki

> Se on kylläkin metromyytti että metro olisi täysin liityntäliikenne riippuvainen.


Ei metro nyt mielestäni ole täysin riippuvainen liityntäliikenteestä mutta totuus on, että Itä-Helsingissä on paljon alueita joita metro yksistään ei palvele vaan tarvitaan liityntää. Esimerkkeinä Laajasalo, Tammisalo, Roihuvuori, Länsi-Herttoniemen yläosat, Marjaniemi, Vartioharju ja Pohjois-Vuosaari. On myös paljon muita alueita joiden eri osiin tulee aika pitkä kävelymatka metroasemalta. Tällaisia löytyy mm. Kivikosta, Kurkimäestä, Myllypurosta, Mellunmäestä, Vesalasta, Puotilasta jne.
Metro ilman bussiliityntää ei siis ikinä toimisi. Kannattaa ottaa kartta käteen ja alkaa katsomaan metroasemien sijainteja sekä ympäröiviä asuinalueita. Voit myös hypätä metroon ja matkustaa esimerkiksi Kontulaan. Käy tekemässä ostarin lidlissä täysi kassillinen ruokaostoksia ja lähde tallustamaan painavan kassin kanssa vaikka Kontulankaaren tai Kivikonkaaren loppupäihin. Voi äkkiä mieli muuttua tuosta haavekuvasta että "metro on kävelymatkan päässä".

----------


## sm3

> Kuinka monta kilometriä kävelet
> 
> - metroasemalle
> - metroasemalta kohteeseen?


0,66km metroasemalle.

Metroasemalta hyppään bussiin joka ei ole liityntäbussi, bussi lähtee metroaseman oven edestä muutamien metrien päästä. Se ajaa hyvin lähelle työpaikkaa 0,91km päähän. Yhteensä siis kävelyä 1,57km. Matkalla käytettävä bussi ei ole liityntäbussi, ja metroasemalle ainakin minä kykenen 0.66km matkan kävelemään ilman bussia.

Itseasiassa voisin mennä metrolla pidemmän matkan ja mennä junallakin töihin. Ei tulisi käytettyä bussia ollenkaan, tai voisin jättää metron välistä ja käyttää vain busseja.

----------


## Prompter

> Metroasemalta hyppään bussiin joka ei ole liityntäbussi ---


On se silti liityntä_liikennettä._

----------


## sm3

> On se silti liityntä_liikennettä._


Niin on, tajusin sen viestin lähetettyäni. Mutta pointti oli se että metrolle pääsee kyllä ilman liityntää tai syöttöliikennettähän se on, eli tuo minun 0,66km matka asemalle kotoa. Mutta koska metro ei kaikkialle kulje niin pakko käyttää jotain muuta lisäksi. Kohteena minulla Ilmala.

----------


## Minä vain

> On se silti liityntä_liikennettä._


Mikä sitten tarkalleen on liityntäliikennettä? Liityntäliikennettä menee mielestäni vain alueille, joiden joukkoliikenne perustuu siihen että keskustayhteys on vaihdollinen, tai vaikka osa yhteyksistä olisi suoria, niin tietty bussi ajaa metro- tai juna-asemalle ja ajatuksena on vaihtaminen keskustaan kulkevaan metroon tai junaan. Vaikka h58 ja h59 syöttävätkin metroa, ne eivät mielestäni ole liityntälinjoja, paitsi jos esim. linjalla 58 matkustetaan Roihupellosta jollekin metroasemalle.

----------


## Prompter

> Mikä sitten tarkalleen on liityntäliikennettä?


Minä miellän liityntäliikenteeksi (tai itse asiassa parempi sana on syöttöliikenne) sellaiset joukkoliikennelinjat, joilla voi vaihtaa linjan varrella tai päättärillä junaan tai metroon. Sellainen luokitus tekee tosin miltei kaikista HSL-alueen bussi- ja ratikkalinjoista liityntälinjoja, ainakin osittain. 

Esimerkki: Tapaninvainiosta keskustaan halutessaan on nopeampaa ja kätevämpää hypätä bussiin 72, hurauttaa Pukinmäen asemalle ja jatkaa junalla matkaa eteenpäin, kuin mennä suoralla bussiyhteydellä koko matka. Vastaavasti linja toimii muun reittinsä varrelta syöttöliikenteenä Käpylän ja Pukinmäen asemille. 

Mutta nyt taidettiin eksyä ketjun aiheesta ja pahasti...

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mikä sitten tarkalleen on liityntäliikennettä? Liityntäliikennettä menee mielestäni vain alueille, joiden joukkoliikenne perustuu siihen että keskustayhteys on vaihdollinen, tai vaikka osa yhteyksistä olisi suoria, niin tietty bussi ajaa metro- tai juna-asemalle ja ajatuksena on vaihtaminen keskustaan kulkevaan metroon tai junaan. Vaikka h58 ja h59 syöttävätkin metroa, ne eivät mielestäni ole liityntälinjoja, paitsi jos esim. linjalla 58 matkustetaan Roihupellosta jollekin metroasemalle.


Hyvä kysymys, johon ei ole olemassa ihan yksinkertaista vastausta. Selvin tapaus ovat Akikin aiemmin luettelemmista alueista erityisesti tuo ensimmäinen ryhmä, josta ei ole joukkoliikenneyhteyttä minnekään muualle kuin lähimmälle metroasemalle. Seuraava ryhmä voisi olla sellaiset alueet, joista pääsee kahden säteittäisen raskasraidelinjan varteen joukkoliikenteellä, mutta ei pääse Helsingin kantakaupunkiin. Metron varrella tälläisiä ovat mm. Kivikko ja Mellunmäen itäosa. Sitten on kolmas ryhmä, josta pääsee joukkoliikenteellä lähimmän metroaseman lisäksi sekä kehäsuuntaan että kantakaupunkiin. Roihupelto on tälläinen.

Seuraava kysymys tietysti on, että miksi tämä kiinnostaa. Suurin osa metron ja sen liityntälinjaston ensisijaisen vaikutusalueen, eli Kulosaaren sillan, Vanhankaupunginlahden, Lahdenväylän ja Porvoonväylän itäpuoliset alueet pl. Viikki ja Latokartano, asukkaista käsittääkseni asuu kävelyetäisyyden (500 m) ulkopuolella metroasemista. Toinen on sitten se, että ainakin minusta Helsingin nykytyyppisen metrojärjestelmän suurin ongelma on nimenomaan nuo Akin ensimmäisenä mainitsemat alueet, joista ei ole joukkoliikenneyhteyttä muualle pääkaupunkiseudulla. Laajasalon raitiotie parantaa tässä mielessä huomattavasti Laajasalon tilannetta ja muita parannusehdotuksia voisivat olla: 1) Linja 59 jatkaminen vähintään Yliskylään tai Roihuvuoren kautta Itäkeskukseen. 2) Kivikon eritasoliittymän valmistuessa linjan 519 linjaaminen Myllypuron länsiosan läpi. 3) Linjojen 75A ja 94 yhdistäminen. 4) Linjan 54/554 jatkaminen Vuosaareen. 5) Linjojen 92 ja 98/98A yhdistäminen.

Tuollaisille < 1500 asukkaan alueille olisin valmis hyväksymään tuon ensin mainitun järjestelynkin, jos se linjaston tarkoituksenmukaisuuden takia olisi suotavaa. Toisaalta minusta tuota kolmatta ryhmää karsastetaan suunnittelussa tarpeettomasti ja sitten lopputuloksena on bussiralli Helsingin keskustaan.

----------


## Minä vain

Itä-Helsingissä onkin kummallista se että niin linjat 54, 554/K, 519 kuin linjat 58 ja 59 töksähtävät metroasemille eivätkä jatka jollekin asuinalueelle. Minusta tuntuu siltä että tässä pyritään yksinkertaisesti saamaan lisää matkustajia metrolle. Esimerkiksi jos linja h58 yhdistettäisiin linjaan h94, sm3 saattaisi tehdä työmatkansa nousematta kertaakaan metroon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:33 ----------




> Onhan ne panostaneet. Runoja raiteilla ja Aforismeja metrossa.


Voisin vielä jatkaa hieman Hösselin tiedotuksen haukkumista. Netistä löytyy sekä palvelu, jossa eri kulkuvälineet näkyvät kartalla reaaliaikaisesti, että palvelu, jossa näkyy reaaliaikaiset pysäkkiaikataulut. Molemmat palvelut on piilotettu HSL:n sivuille niin ettei niitä löydä sieltä kukaan. Molemmat palvelut pitäisi nostaa heti Aikataulut ja reitit -osaston etusivulle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä sitten tarkalleen on liityntäliikennettä?


Liityntäliikennettä ei määrittele linja, vaan matka: samalla linjalla voidaan tehdä liityntämatkoja ja muita matkoja. Liityntäliikennealueita ovat alueet, joilta ei ole vaihdotonta yhteyttä Helsingin keskustaan. Liityntämatkoja ovat sitten näiltä alueilta ne matkat, joilta vaihdetaan keskustaan vievään runkoyhteyteen (tai toisinpäin).

----------


## Siika93

En nyt jaksa selata tätä viestiketjua tarkasti läpi, joten varmaan tästä onkin jo puhuttu, mutta osaisiko joku
kertoa olisiko mitenkään mahdotonta, että yöbussiliikenne aloitettaisiin pe-la öinä vasta metron liikennöinin 
päättymisen jälkeen? Eli ajettaisiin normi liityntälinjoja 80,81,82B,85,86B jne..niin kauan kunnes metro liikennöi
ja sitten aloitettaisiin yöbussiliikenne? Toki esim. linjaa 80 ei tarvitsis liikennöidä ollenkaan, kun linjalla
82B hoidetaan helposti Tammisaloon ja Roihuvuoreen menijät eikä Roihupeltoon kenelläkään mitä luultavimmin
ole asiaa viikonloppuisin puolenyön jälkeen. Samalla niitä yöbussilinjoja, joita ei liikennöidä enää klo 2 jälkeen
ei tarvitsisi liikennöidä ollenkaan eli linjoja 86N ja 95N. Mitä iloa yömetrosta on esim. meikäläiselle, jolla on 1,5km kävelymatka
metroasemalta kotiin? No joo, eihän esim. Hertsikasta ole suuri vaiva kävellä lähimmälle (Laivalahdenportin) pysä-
kille, mutta onhan se paljon helpompaa jos bussit lähtisivät metroasemalta.

----------


## Minä vain

> En nyt jaksa selata tätä viestiketjua tarkasti läpi, joten varmaan tästä onkin jo puhuttu, mutta osaisiko joku
> kertoa olisiko mitenkään mahdotonta, että yöbussiliikenne aloitettaisiin pe-la öinä vasta metron liikennöinin 
> päättymisen jälkeen? Eli ajettaisiin normi liityntälinjoja 80,81,82B,85,86B jne..niin kauan kunnes metro liikennöi
> ja sitten aloitettaisiin yöbussiliikenne?


Syynä on se, että yöbussit ovat niin nopeita, että osan matkasta tekeminen metrolla ja osan bussilla on hitaampaa kuin koko matkan tekeminen bussilla.

----------


## tkp

"Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta pitää metron viikonloppuöiden jatketun liikenteen aiheuttamaa lisäkustannusta kalliina."

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387806392151

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on hyvä ja konkreettinen esimerkki siitä, että metroliikenne on hirvittävän kallista. Muistaakseni suunnilleen niin, että rahoista puolet menee asemien aukipitämiseen ja puolet varsinaiseen liikenteeseen. Metron kustannustaso on perusteltavissa silloin, jos matkustajia on todella paljon, jolloin matkustajakohtainen kustannus painuu alas.

Samahan pätee raitioliikenteeseen  yhden ratikan liikuttelu maksaa enemmän kuin bussin, mutta jos liikuteltavia matkustajia on paljon, ne matkustajat on edullisempaa siirtää ratikalla kuin bussilla.

----------


## aki

> "Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta pitää metron viikonloppuöiden jatketun liikenteen aiheuttamaa lisäkustannusta kalliina."


Jutun lopussa kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta kehottaa suunnittelemaan öistä joukkoliikennettä tehokkaammaksi niin, ettei päälleistä tarjontaa synny.

Jotta päällekkäistä tarjontaa ei syntyisi niin on kaksi vaihtoehtoa:

1) Lopetetaan suorat yöbussiyhteydet keskustasta itään ja jatketaan liityntäliikennettä n. Klo 1.30 saakka.

2) Lopetetaan yömetro-kokeilu ja ajetaan suorilla yöbusseilla keskustasta itään.

Kannatan kakkosvaihtoehtoa koska se on kustannustehokkain. Ykkösvaihtoehto, eli yömetro+liityntä ei varmaankaan tulisi yhtään halvemmaksi kuin nykyiset suorat yhteydet+yömetro.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kannatan kakkosvaihtoehtoa koska se on kustannustehokkain. Ykkösvaihtoehto ei varmaankaan tulisi yhtään halvemmaksi kuin nykyiset suorat yhteydet+yömetro.


Voisiko samalla supistaa metroliikennettä muutenkin, että saataisiin kruununjalokivikin mukaan säästötalkoisiin? Ainakin viikonloppuaamuisin N-bussit todennäköisesti tarjoaisivat edullisempaa, ehkä parempaakin palvelua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisiko samalla supistaa metroliikennettä muutenkin, että saataisiin kruununjalokivikin mukaan säästötalkoisiin? Ainakin viikonloppuaamuisin N-bussit todennäköisesti tarjoaisivat edullisempaa, ehkä parempaakin palvelua.


Juu, kannatan tätä. Yöliikenteen voisi aloittaa aikaisemmin. HSL:n porukka voisi linkata tännekin tilaston, jossa näkyy metron käytön vuorokausivaihtelu. Sieltä löytyy raja, milloin palvelu kannattaa hoitaa pelkillä busseilla. Arvaan, että viimeistään klo 21 mennessä. Niinpä voisi tehdä niin, että ajetaan metroliikenne seis sen sijaan että lyhennetään junia pariksi iltatunniksi.

Ja sitten tietenkin noudatetaan samaa periaatetta joskus Espoossa. Eli ajetaan Länsiväylän suoria busseja niinä aikoina, jolloin bussiliikenne tulee halvemmaksi kuin metroliikenne. Jos Kivenlahden metro tehtäisiin, metroliikenteen voisi aloittaa ja lopettaa siellä klo 5:30, koska muina aikoina tulee halvemmaksi pitää rata ja asemat suljettuina ja ajaa Länsiväylää suorin bussein. Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, että Kivenlahden metron rakentaminen olisi turhaa, sillä täyttyyhän sen tarkoitus miljardibusineksesta tunnelirakennusteollisuudelle.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

Kyllä mäkin näen, että myös ratikkalinjoja voisi ajaa hiljaisina aikoina vaikkapa hybridibusseilla, joissa (kokemukseni mukaan) on selvästi alhaisemmat kulutuslukemat kuin perinteisissä dieselbusseissa. Tai jopa sähköbusseilla. Olisi erilliset "hiljaisten aikojen raitiolinjat" (esimerkiksi uudessa raitioliikenteen linjastosuunnitelmassa esitetty yölinjasto), joita ajettaisiin vähänkulutuksellisilla busseilla. Ratikat vasta ulos sitten kun kysyntää on tarpeeksi ja nämä bussit siirtyisivät varsinaisille bussilinjoille.


 :Wink:

----------


## APH

Typerää vaan kannattavuutensa puolesta ajatella asiaa.  Jos joudun keskustasta ajamaan mellunmäkeen iltaseitsemän jälkeen jollakin bussilla (tyyliin tämä nykyinen yölinjasto), niin siinä vaiheessa on hyvä aika hommata auto. Mukavuus ja nopeus on metrossa se juttu. Metrolla rautatientori - Mellunmäki väli taittuu 20 minuutissa ja kokemuksien mukaan 97N:llä (vaikka aikataulu muuta lupaakin ) vähintään 45 min ja 95N:llä lähemmäs tunti. Ei kiitos

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Typerää vaan kannattavuutensa puolesta ajatella asiaa.  Jos joudun keskustasta ajamaan mellunmäkeen iltaseitsemän jälkeen jollakin bussilla (tyyliin tämä nykyinen yölinjasto), niin siinä vaiheessa on hyvä aika hommata auto. Mukavuus ja nopeus on metrossa se juttu. Metrolla rautatientori - Mellunmäki väli taittuu 20 minuutissa ja kokemuksien mukaan 97N:llä (vaikka aikataulu muuta lupaakin ) vähintään 45 min ja 95N:llä lähemmäs tunti. Ei kiitos


Niin, oli kallista tai ei, mmutta viimeistään sitten kun länsimetro otetaan käyttöön kannattaisi ajaa yömetroa linjalla Itäkeskus-Tapiola koska näiden päätepisteiden välillä on todellista yöelämää klo 23:00 jälkeen. Viittaan edellisiin kirjoituksiin että yömetro on lähinnä vienyt asiakkaita takseilta eikä busseilta tai raitiovaunuilta.

Jos yömetroa ei voi toteuttaa metrolla niin sitä korvaava metron reittiä kulkeva bussilinja siinä tapauksessa kaupungin läpi olisi suotava ja sellaisen liikennöinti voitaisiin aloittaa vaikka heti.


Se mikä kanssa kiinnostaisi tietää että tuleeko Kehäradalla olemaan yöliikennettä ollenkaan  ja minkälaista, vai loppuuko kehäradan liikenne klo 23:00 paikkeilla kuten Martinlaakson radalla on asian laita nyt?  Asialla on suuri merkitys myöhään Vantaalle saapuville lentomatkustajille ja kanssa niille jotka ovat muuttamassa tai muuttaneet Kivistöön tai Leinelään. Voi olla aikamoinen pettymyt jos joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso tippuu raamattuvyöhykkeen kirkonkylän tasolle jo ennen puoltayötä.

Tietysti voihan se olla että lentoliikennettäkin aletaan supistaa niin paljjon että viimeinen kone saapuu Vantaalle hyvissä ajoin ennen viimeisen kehäradan junan lähtöä. Eihän sitä tiedä ollenkaan miten lentoliikenteen käy kun Finski tekee tappiota vuodesta toiseen, Kiinan koneisiin ei riitä enää noikialaisia ja kaiken maailman lentokiellot voivat iskeä maailmanpoliittisista syistä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä mäkin näen, että myös ratikkalinjoja voisi ajaa hiljaisina aikoina vaikkapa hybridibusseilla, joissa (kokemukseni mukaan) on selvästi alhaisemmat kulutuslukemat kuin perinteisissä dieselbusseissa. Tai jopa sähköbusseilla. Olisi erilliset "hiljaisten aikojen raitiolinjat" (esimerkiksi uudessa raitioliikenteen linjastosuunnitelmassa esitetty yölinjasto), joita ajettaisiin vähänkulutuksellisilla busseilla. Ratikat vasta ulos sitten kun kysyntää on tarpeeksi ja nämä bussit siirtyisivät varsinaisille bussilinjoille.


Lisäksi ratikoissa on hiljaisina aikoina paljon tyhjää. Nykyinen varhaisaamujen, myöhäisiltojen ja öiden ratikkaliikennöinti on ihan tolkutonta tuhlaamista kun kaikki matkustajat mahtuisivat ratikoihin tunnin vuorovälilläkin.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Typerää vaan kannattavuutensa puolesta ajatella asiaa.  Jos joudun keskustasta ajamaan mellunmäkeen iltaseitsemän jälkeen jollakin bussilla (tyyliin tämä nykyinen yölinjasto), niin siinä vaiheessa on hyvä aika hommata auto. Mukavuus ja nopeus on metrossa se juttu. Metrolla rautatientori - Mellunmäki väli taittuu 20 minuutissa ja kokemuksien mukaan 97N:llä (vaikka aikataulu muuta lupaakin ) vähintään 45 min ja 95N:llä lähemmäs tunti. Ei kiitos


Metroaseman vieressä asuvalle varmasti näin, liityntämatkan päässä olevalle päinvastoin  hidas vaihdollinen matka muuttuu nopeaksi vaihdottomaksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:09 ----------




> Kyllä mäkin näen, että myös ratikkalinjoja voisi ajaa hiljaisina aikoina vaikkapa hybridibusseilla, joissa (kokemukseni mukaan) on selvästi alhaisemmat kulutuslukemat kuin perinteisissä dieselbusseissa. Tai jopa sähköbusseilla. Olisi erilliset "hiljaisten aikojen raitiolinjat" (esimerkiksi uudessa raitioliikenteen linjastosuunnitelmassa esitetty yölinjasto), joita ajettaisiin vähänkulutuksellisilla busseilla. Ratikat vasta ulos sitten kun kysyntää on tarpeeksi ja nämä bussit siirtyisivät varsinaisille bussilinjoille.


Kieli poskella tai ei, tästäkin on hyvä keskustella. Ajatus ei ole uusi, HKL on esittänyt tätä jo 1970-luvulta lähtien ja ottanut osin käyttöönkin. On raitiolinjoja, joiden liikenne alkaa sunnuntaisin vasta klo 9.

On kuitenkin niin, että ratikoiden ja bussien kustannukset muodostuvat vähän eri tavalla. Ratikkaliikenteessä maksaa ennen kaikkea se, että hankitaan vaunut ja rata. Kun ne on hankittu, niitä kannattaa myös käyttää mahdollisimman tehokkaasti  myös aamulla, illalla ja yöllä. Sen vuoksi raitiolinjojen yöliikenteen hoitaminen busseilla ei välttämättä johda todellisuudessa kovin suuriin säästöihin, vaikka HSL:n yksikkökustannuslaskentasysteemillä saattaisi siltä näyttääkin.

Tamperetta voitaneen pitää tässä esimerkkinä  siellä ratikkalinjasto on suunniteltu liikennöitäväksi klo 2 asti joka yö ja viikonloppuisin läpi yön.

Mutta eikö sama päde myös metroon? Kalliimpi kalusto, kalliimpi infra  eikö sitäkin kannattaisi hyödyntää mahdollisimman monta tuntia vuorokaudessa? Valitettavasti ei. Metrossa kun syntyy suuria juoksevia kustannuksia järjestelmän aukipitämisestä (asemat). Vain noin puolet metroliikenteen kustannuksista aiheutuu varsinaisesta liikenteestä, toinen puoli näistä asemista ym. Lyhyemmästä liikennöintiajasta seuraa siis muita kulkumuotoja huomattavasti suuremmat säästöt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:09 ----------




> Lisäksi ratikoissa on hiljaisina aikoina paljon tyhjää. Nykyinen varhaisaamujen, myöhäisiltojen ja öiden ratikkaliikennöinti on ihan tolkutonta tuhlaamista kun kaikki matkustajat mahtuisivat ratikoihin tunnin vuorovälilläkin.


Ja Kivenlahden metron vuoroväliksi tulee tällä logiikalla 71,5 minuuttia?  :Wink: 

Laskin aikanaan HKL:n julkisuuteen antaman matkustajaennusteen perusteella, raitiolinjan 6 täyttöasteeseen verraten, että lentokenttämetron sopiva vuoroväli olisi 55 minuuttia. HS julkaisi tekstin mielipidesivulla. Voi tätä meidän pikkuruista "metro"poliparkaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:09 ----------




> Se mikä kanssa kiinnostaisi tietää että tuleeko Kehäradalla olemaan yöliikennettä ollenkaan  ja minkälaista, vai loppuuko kehäradan liikenne klo 23:00 paikkeilla kuten Martinlaakson radalla on asian laita nyt?  Asialla on suuri merkitys myöhään Vantaalle saapuville lentomatkustajille ja kanssa niille jotka ovat muuttamassa tai muuttaneet Kivistöön tai Leinelään. Voi olla aikamoinen pettymyt jos joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso tippuu raamattuvyöhykkeen kirkonkylän tasolle jo ennen puoltayötä.


Kyllä siinä niin taitaa käydä, ettei juna ole vaihtoehto iltalennolla saapuvalle. Seutulassahan on saapuvien aalto klo 23 aikaan. Nyt en muista tarkkoja kellonaikoja, mutta HSL on mielestään ottanut tämän huomioon, olisikohan niin, että viimeinen juna lähtee n. klo 24. Sehän tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että jos lento vähän myöhästyy, ei ainakaan laukkujen kanssa matkustava voi laskea ehtivänsä junaan, vaan kulkee kentälle autolla, kuten nytkin.




> Tietysti voihan se olla että lentoliikennettäkin aletaan supistaa niin paljjon että viimeinen kone saapuu Vantaalle hyvissä ajoin ennen viimeisen kehäradan junan lähtöä. Eihän sitä tiedä ollenkaan miten lentoliikenteen käy kun Finski tekee tappiota vuodesta toiseen, Kiinan koneisiin ei riitä enää noikialaisia ja kaiken maailman lentokiellot voivat iskeä maailmanpoliittisista syistä.


Supistetaan tai ei, kyllä se 23 aalto silti säilyy. Euroopan lennot operoidaan suunnilleen niin, että klo 8 lähdetään Seutulasta, klo 15-16 käännytään Seutulassa ja klo 23 savutaan taas yöksi. Tuollainen "suoraan Euroopan aamuihin ja illaksi kotiin" -aikataulu on ollut käytössä jo kolmisenkymmentä vuotta. Kiinan-koneet kyllä on täynnä  elämänsä ekaa kertaa matkustavia kiinalaisia. Jättävätkö rahaa, on sitten toinen asia. Ei Finnairin tulevaisuus erityisen valoisalta näytä. Ei liity tähän enää mitenkään, mutta kaappeja penkoessa löysin jostain syystä säästämäni Finnairin ilmoituksen vuodelta 1994. Siinä on tarjouksia eri puolille Eurooppaa. Esimerkiksi Lontoo 2155 markkaa, tänä päivänä tarjouksessa tyypillisesti 199 euroa. Siihen kun laskee polttoaineiden ja palkkojen hintakehityksen, niin ei tuo kovin auvoisalta näytä.

----------


## petteri

> Metroaseman vieressä asuvalle varmasti näin, liityntämatkan päässä olevalle päinvastoin  hidas vaihdollinen matka muuttuu nopeaksi vaihdottomaksi.





> Mutta eikö sama päde myös metroon? Kalliimpi kalusto, kalliimpi infra  eikö sitäkin kannattaisi hyödyntää mahdollisimman monta tuntia vuorokaudessa? Valitettavasti ei. Metrossa kun syntyy suuria juoksevia kustannuksia järjestelmän aukipitämisestä (asemat). Vain noin puolet metroliikenteen kustannuksista aiheutuu varsinaisesta liikenteestä, toinen puoli näistä asemista ym. Lyhyemmästä liikennöintiajasta seuraa siis muita kulkumuotoja huomattavasti suuremmat säästöt.


Minusta kannattaa huomioida, että suurin osa yöliikenteen matkustajista asuu kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista. Toisaalta yöllä kulkee myös paljon bussilinjoja alueilla, joilla on vain hyvin vähän bussiliikenteen käyttäjiä.

Minusta yksi harkittava säästövaihtoehto voisi olla myös hiljaisimpien vuorojen ja alueiden bussiliikenteen supistaminen. Tuossa pitäisi kyllä tehdä nykyistä selkeämpiä valintoja, mitkä ovat hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun alueita.

----------


## aki

> Minusta kannattaa huomioida, että suurin osa yöliikenteen matkustajista asuu kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista. Toisaalta yöllä kulkee myös paljon bussilinjoja alueilla, joilla on vain hyvin vähän bussiliikenteen käyttäjiä.
> 
> Minusta yksi harkittava säästövaihtoehto voisi olla myös hiljaisimpien vuorojen ja alueiden bussiliikenteen supistaminen. Tuossa pitäisi kyllä tehdä nykyistä selkeämpiä valintoja, mitkä ovat hyvän joukkoliikennepalvelun alueita.


Mielestäsi kannattaisi siis mieluummin ajattaa kallista metroa öisin ja supistaa bussiliikennettä. Tässä vaihtoehdossahan niiden matkustajien yhteydet heikkenisivät olennaisesti jotka eivät asu asemien lähellä.
Mistä muuten päättelet  että suurin osa yöliikenteen käyttäjistä asuu kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista?
Kun ajetaan pelkkää yöbussilinjastoa niin silloin yhteydet ovat samantasoiset niin asemien lähellä kuin kauempanakin asuville.

----------


## petteri

> Mielestäsi kannattaisi siis mieluummin ajattaa kallista metroa öisin ja supistaa bussiliikennettä. Tässä vaihtoehdossahan niiden matkustajien yhteydet heikkenisivät olennaisesti jotka eivät asu asemien lähellä.
> Mistä muuten päättelet  että suurin osa yöliikenteen käyttäjistä asuu kävelyetäisyydellä metroasemista?
> Kun ajetaan pelkkää yöbussilinjastoa niin silloin yhteydet ovat samantasoiset niin asemien lähellä kuin kauempanakin asuville.


Yöliikenteen matkustajamääristä tuon pystyy johtamaan. Niin pitkään kun metro kulkee yöbussilinjaston matkustajamäärät eivät kovin suuria ja valtaosa alueen matkoista tehdään metrolla, vaikka varsinainen liityntälinjasto ei enää metron yöliikenteen aikana kuljekaan. Lisäksi päivälläkään suurin osa metromatkustajista ei käytä bussiliityntää Kulosaaren sillan itäpuolella.

Kyse on merkittävältä osalta siitä, että autottomat, usein sinkkutaloudet sijoittuvat lähelle asemia ja autolliset kauemmas asemista. Jos valitsee asuinpaikkansa joukkoliikenteen kannalta tyhmästi, vaikka keskeltä pientaloaluetta, jossa kaikki muut autoilevat ja potentiaalisia yömatkustajia on muutama yössä, ei minusta kannata odottaa, että joku sitten tuottaa hyvin kallista joukkoliikennepalvelua läpi yön. Joukkoliikenne on nimensä mukaisesti joukkoliikennettä ja samantasoiset yhteydet kaikkialle, kysynnästä viis, ei ole järin hyvä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun lähtökohta.

----------


## aki

> Kyse on merkittävältä osalta siitä, että autottomat, usein sinkkutaloudet sijoittuvat lähelle asemia ja autolliset kauemmas asemista. Jos valitsee asuinpaikkansa joukkoliikenteen kannalta tyhmästi, vaikka keskeltä pientaloaluetta, jossa kaikki muut autoilevat ja potentiaalisia yömatkustajia on muutama yössä, ei minusta kannata odottaa, että joku sitten tuottaa hyvin kallista joukkoliikennepalvelua läpi yön. Joukkoliikenne on nimensä mukaisesti joukkoliikennettä ja samantasoiset yhteydet kaikkialle, kysynnästä viis, ei ole järin hyvä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun lähtökohta.


Eli lähellä metroasemaa asuville kannattaa tarjota kallista yömetroa mutta sitä edullisempaa yöbussiliikennettä joka palvelisi paremmin KAIKKIA, ei kannata tarjota. En kyllä oikein ymmärrä logiikkaasi. Idästä löytyy myös paljon kerrostalovaltaisia alueita jotka eivät ole miellyttävän kävelymatkan päässä asemista. Kyse ei siis ole pientaloalueista. Esimerkkeinä jo aiemmin mainitsemani Roihuvuori, Etelä-Kivikko tai Pohjois-Vuosaari. 
Sillä samalla yöbussilla voidaan sitten hoitaa myös sen pientaloalueen joukkoliikennepalvelu kun koukataan vaikkapa Tammisalon kautta matkalla Roihuvuoreen ja siitä edelleen Marjaniemen kautta Vuosaareen.
Toki metro on kätevä ja voittaa bussin matka-ajassa, mutta vain jos satut asumaan lähellä metroasemaa. Muussa tapauksessa bussi palvelee paremmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli lähellä metroasemaa asuville kannattaa tarjota kallista yömetroa mutta sitä edullisempaa yöbussiliikennettä joka palvelisi paremmin KAIKKIA, ei kannata tarjota. En kyllä oikein ymmärrä logiikkaasi. Idästä löytyy myös paljon kerrostalovaltaisia alueita jotka eivät ole miellyttävän kävelymatkan päässä asemista. Kyse ei siis ole pientaloalueista. Esimerkkeinä jo aiemmin mainitsemani Roihuvuori, Etelä-Kivikko tai Pohjois-Vuosaari. 
> Sillä samalla yöbussilla voidaan sitten hoitaa myös sen pientaloalueen joukkoliikennepalvelu kun koukataan vaikkapa Tammisalon kautta matkalla Roihuvuoreen ja siitä edelleen Marjaniemen kautta Vuosaareen.
> Toki metro on kätevä ja voittaa bussin matka-ajassa, mutta vain jos satut asumaan lähellä metroasemaa. Muussa tapauksessa bussi palvelee paremmin.


Minun mielestäni nyt meneillään oleva kokeilu ei ole varsinaista yöliikennettä koska se on rajoitetu perjantai ja lauantai iltoihin ja päättyy n klo 01:30. Kun puhutaan yöliikenteestä ja ns yöbusseista niin silloin tarkoittaneen läpi koko yön tapahtuvaa liikennettä. 

Mielestäni metron liikennöintä pitäisi pidentää joka päivä niin että viimeine vuoro lähtee keskustasta n klo 00:30. Se on yleinen metroliikenteen päättyymisajankohta useimmissa eurooppalaisissa suurkaupungeissa. 

Sen jälkeen tapahtuva liikenne on sitten varsinaista yöliikennettä jota voitaisiin hoitaa busseilla jotka vievät ihmisiä mutkien kautta lähiöihin asti, mutta sen lisäksi voitaisiin ajaa läpi yön harvannetuin vuorovälein heiluribussi metron päärunkolinjaa pitkin. 

Yksi keino rahoittaa tätä jos se maksaa liikaa, olisi periä lisämaksu yövuoroila matkustamisesta kaikilta, nythän kausilipun ostaneet välttyvät tästä. Yksi keino olisi myydä niille jotka käyttävät yöliikennettä säännöllisesti, kausilippu joka maksaa kympin tai pari enemmän kuukaudessa kuin normaalihintainen ja joka oikeuttaa matkustamaan yövuoroilla ilman lisämaksua.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Ei vaikuta oikein järkevältä idealta että Helsingin metron liikennöintiaikoja säädettäisiin muiden metrokaupunkien käytäntöjen mukaan. Helsingin kuuluminen samaan sarjaan eurooppalaisten suurkaupunkien kanssa on myös vähän siinä ja siinä.

Yöaikaan ei ole minkäänlaisia liikenneruuhkia, joten ei oikein avaudu tuon metrolinja-heiluribussin ideakaan.

Yöbussien ja metron välinen työnjako olisi varsin yksinkertaista tehdä puhtaasti taloudellisin perustein, mutta tässäkin tuntuu painavan se, että metron kohdalla raha ei koskaan ole ongelma.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei vaikuta oikein järkevältä idealta että Helsingin metron liikennöintiaikoja säädettäisiin muiden metrokaupunkien käytäntöjen mukaan. Helsingin kuuluminen samaan sarjaan eurooppalaisten suurkaupunkien kanssa on myös vähän siinä ja siinä.


No ei sun mielestä niin.




> Yöaikaan ei ole minkäänlaisia liikenneruuhkia, joten ei oikein avaudu tuon metrolinja-heiluribussin ideakaan.
> 
> Yöbussien ja metron välinen työnjako olisi varsin yksinkertaista tehdä puhtaasti taloudellisin perustein, mutta tässäkin tuntuu painavan se, että metron kohdalla raha ei koskaan ole ongelma.


Kysymys on siitä haluaako palvella asukkaita vai ei. 

Ei ole liikenneruuhkia ja ainahan taksilla on päässyt mutta kerran tunnissa pikkutunneiilla esim Tapiolan ja Itiksen välillä keskustan läpi kulkeva yöbussi palvelisi myöhäisiä juhlijoita, matkat pk-seudulla ovat usein aika pitkiä ja jos osan siitä voisi tehdä julkisilla niin ei rokota kukkaroa. Ajattelen lähinnä nuorempia jotka ovat bailausiässä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

Toi yömetrokokeilu oli muutenkin huvittava. Ei tarpeeksi matkustajia. No ei tietenkään kun liityntäbusseja ei ajettu metroasemilta muualle vaan yöbussit menivät suoraan. Metron käyttäjiä on huomattavasti enemmän kuin juurikin siitä metroaseman välittömästä läheisyydestä. Jos metroasemalta et yöllä pääse kotiin liityntäbussien puuttumisen vuoksi vaan meet suoralla bussilla keskustasta niin tottakai niitä matkustajia on merkittävästi vähemmän... Tää on taas tätä HSL:n logiikkaa, josta ei kukaan selväjärkinen ota selvää. HSL:n pitäisi suunnitella uusiksi niin että olisi yöliityntäbussit (vaikka ihan samat kuin päivälläkin), jolloin voisi todeta onko oikeasti bussit halvempia vai metro+liityntä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tää on taas tätä HSL:n logiikkaa, josta ei kukaan selväjärkinen ota selvää.


Yömetrokokeilu on erinomainen käytännön esimerkki siitä, miten nurkkaan ahdistettu virkamies toimii ja miten kunnallisdemokratia toimii, tai ei siis toimi. HSL oli tässä laskenut sen varaan, että HKL torppaa koko homman vetoamalla sellaisiin teknisiin seikkoihin, joista luottamusmies ei tiedä hölkäsen pöläystä, vaan luottaa sokeasti virkamiehiinsä, kuten meillä on tapana. Mutta HKL "petti" ja kirjoittikin johtokunnalleen lausunnon, että senkus ajetaan vaan, ei se meitä haittaa. Ja miksipä ei kirjoittaisi, sillä nykyisessä organisaatiossa yömetro merkitsi HKL:lle enemmän bisnestä.

Sen jälkeen ei enää ollut muita perusteluja jäljellä kuin raha, ja valtuutetut sitten ottivat ja päättivät antaa HSL:lle sen rahan. Kun ei HSL sitten enää muuta voinut, niin jäljelle jäi se viimeinen keino eli annetaan näennäisesti periksi mutta hoidetaan toteutus niin huonosti, että homma voidaan lopettaa heti alkuunsa.

"Kokeilu" tarkoittaa meillä yleensä sitä, että virkamies haluaa läpi jotakin, josta poliitikot eivät tykkää. Koska poliitikot ovat nihkeitä, homma survotaan läpi "kokeiluna", joka sitten vakinaistetaan tai itsestään vakinaistuu, kun kukaan ei huomaa valvoa. Mutta tällä kertaa tehtiin poikkeus, koska aloite tuli väärästä paikasta, ja kokeilu tosiaan jäi kokeiluksi. Myös kokeilun lopetuksen perustelut olivat sikäli hassut, että niitä ihan samoja perusteluja voisi käyttää vaikka sunnuntaiaamun metroliikenteen lakkauttamiseen...  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

> Toi yömetrokokeilu oli muutenkin huvittava. Ei tarpeeksi matkustajia. No ei tietenkään kun liityntäbusseja ei ajettu metroasemilta muualle vaan yöbussit menivät suoraan. Metron käyttäjiä on huomattavasti enemmän kuin juurikin siitä metroaseman välittömästä läheisyydestä. Jos metroasemalta et yöllä pääse kotiin liityntäbussien puuttumisen vuoksi vaan meet suoralla bussilla keskustasta niin tottakai niitä matkustajia on merkittävästi vähemmän... Tää on taas tätä HSL:n logiikkaa, josta ei kukaan selväjärkinen ota selvää. HSL:n pitäisi suunnitella uusiksi niin että olisi yöliityntäbussit (vaikka ihan samat kuin päivälläkin), jolloin voisi todeta onko oikeasti bussit halvempia vai metro+liityntä.


Jos jotain valoisia puolia haetaan, niin toivottavasti tällä kokeilulla tuli entistä useammille selväksi, että raskas raideliikenne ei yksin ole mitään, vaan siihen kuuluu Helsingin kaltaisella, kantakaupunkia lukuunottamatta harvaan asutulla alueella liityntäliikenne. Metro on käytännössä monelle matkustajalle metro + liityntäliikenne, ja metromatka vain osa kokonaismatkaa. Myös kustannukset syntyvät yhdistelmällä metro + liityntäliikenne, ei pelkällä metrolla. Samoin metron "nopeus", "kätevyys" ja "mukavuus" asettuvat oikealle tasolle, kun mukaan otetaan reilusti yhdistelmän metro + liityntäliikenne muodostama kokemus vaihtoineen, kävelyineen ja loppujen lopuksi pitkiksi venyvine kokonaismatka-aikoineen.

----------


## Markku K

> Yömetrokokeilu on erinomainen käytännön esimerkki siitä, miten nurkkaan ahdistettu virkamies toimii ja miten kunnallisdemokratia toimii, tai ei siis toimi. HSL oli tässä laskenut sen varaan, että HKL torppaa koko homman vetoamalla sellaisiin teknisiin seikkoihin, joista luottamusmies ei tiedä hölkäsen pöläystä, vaan luottaa sokeasti virkamiehiinsä, kuten meillä on tapana. Mutta HKL "petti" ja kirjoittikin johtokunnalleen lausunnon, että senkus ajetaan vaan, ei se meitä haittaa. *Ja miksipä ei kirjoittaisi, sillä nykyisessä organisaatiossa yömetro merkitsi HKL:lle enemmän bisnestä.*


Tässä on varmaan joku väärinkäsitys. Tietysti bisens voi olla hyvää tai huonoa, mutta yleensä tappiota aiheuttavaan bisnekseen ei lähdetä ilosta hihkuen.
Yömetrokokeilun kulut olivat ainakin HKL-Metroliikenteessä hitusen tappion puolella; ~10 henkilöä töissä ja junan kilometrikulut olivat enemmän kuin saatu korvaus. Lisäksi oli HKL Infrapalveluiden piikissä asemien tekniikan kulut, siivous ja järjestyksenvalvonta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä on varmaan joku väärinkäsitys. Tietysti bisens voi olla hyvää tai huonoa, mutta yleensä tappiota aiheuttavaan bisnekseen ei lähdetä ilosta hihkuen.
> Yömetrokokeilun kulut olivat ainakin HKL-Metroliikenteessä hitusen tappion puolella; ~10 henkilöä töissä ja junan kilometrikulut olivat enemmän kuin saatu korvaus. Lisäksi oli HKL Infrapalveluiden piikissä asemien tekniikan kulut, siivous ja järjestyksenvalvonta.


Kiitos korjauksesta. Olin siinä käsityksessä, että ne kulut, joista julkisuudessa puhuttiin, olisivat olleet kokeilun kaikki kustannukset ja ne rahat olisi kierrätetty Helsingin kaupungilta HSL:n kautta HKL:lle. Ilmeisesti ne eivät sitten riittäneet.

----------


## Huppu

Yömetro on tehnyt paluun pikkujouluajaksi perjantain ja lauantain välisenä yönä sekä lauantain ja sunnuntain välisenä yönä kello 1.30:een saakka. Onko  jollain jo tietoa käyttäjämäärästä?

----------

